# Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

moin moin,

spiele mit dem gedanken, einen ordetlichen vakuumierer zuzulegen.
sollte kein vermögen kosten, aber zuverlässig vakuum ziehen!
was könnt ihr empfehlen?
gruss burki


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

darüber gibt es doch schon Unmengen an Berichten und über die Suchfunktion wird einem auch genügend angezeigt.
Einfach mal "Vakuumiergerät" oder "Folienschweißgerät" eingeben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

dann schau ich ma


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Kleiner Tipp, die Geräte von Lava sind so mit das Beste, was man so kaufen kann, wenn man nicht auf sündhaft teure Profigeräte ausweichen will.

Zzt. bekommt man den für kleines Geld:

2 Jahres-Abo der Esov plus Vakuumiergerät V.100 Premium von Lava (UVP 299 EUR) für 55,20 EUR - also das Vakuumiergerät für lau!
http://shop.jahr-tsv.de/abonnements/angeln/esox/esox-2-jahres-pramien-abo.html


----------



## sven123 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe ein Foodsaver,
bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, die Geräte von Lava sind so mit das Beste, was man so kaufen kann, wenn man nicht auf sündhaft teure Profigeräte ausweichen will.
> 
> Zzt. bekommt man den für kleines Geld:
> 
> ...


 

super tipp, danke#6
und das abo f. 2 jahre inkl. lava f. 55,20?
das geht wohl nicht besser, oder?


----------



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



sven123 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Foodsaver,
> bin voll zufrieden.


 
woher und was kosta?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> woher und was* kosta?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Costa ist ein Boardie aus Dänemark. :m


----------



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> markisenburki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > woher und was* kosta?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Kauf Dir ein LAVA und werd' glücklich - empfiehlt der Profi! :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bester tipp, danke
> ...


----------



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ein LAVA und werd' glücklich - empfiehlt der Profi! :g


 
danke danke, wird wohl ein lava werden


----------



## burki62 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> markisenburki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Guter Rat auf gute Fragen.:m
> ...


----------



## Yupii (18. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> super tipp, danke#6
> und das abo f. 2 jahre inkl. lava f. 55,20?
> das geht wohl nicht besser, oder?



Stimmt, so habe ich es mir auch angeschafft. Das Zubehör kaufe ich bei http://www.vakuumtuete.de/


----------



## Jan (18. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, die Geräte von Lava sind so mit das Beste, was man so kaufen kann, wenn man nicht auf sündhaft teure Profigeräte ausweichen will.
> 
> Zzt. bekommt man den für kleines Geld:
> 
> ...



Das is ja echt der Hammer, zumal wenn man vergleicht das "Blinker Abo 2 Jahre" kostet mit dem LAVA 212 Euro. (Un die einzelne Blinker Ausgabe is teurer als die ESOX Ausgabe). Liegt da ein Fehler vor?? Ich habe mir das Esox Abo jetzt auch bestellt für 55,20 inkl. dem Lava V100. Bin ma gespannt, ob da so stimmt.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Auch bestellt ;-))


----------



## burki62 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Yupii schrieb:


> Stimmt, so habe ich es mir auch angeschafft. Das Zubehör kaufe ich bei http://www.vakuumtuete.de/


 
danke auch für diesen tipp:m
hab das lava inkl, blinker oder esox (egal) schon bestellt
bin auch gespannt, was da auf mich zukommt#c

gruss burki


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt mit welcher Ausrede der Verlag ankommt. 
Und wenn sie die Dinger doch raus schicken, Respekt, Top Service.

Hab natürlich auch ein Esox Abo gemacht  :q
Brauch auch endlich ein vernünftiges Vakuumiergerät und neue WC Lektüre |supergri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt mit welcher Ausrede der Verlag ankommt.
> Und wenn sie die Dinger doch raus schicken, Respekt, Top Service.
> 
> Hab natürlich auch ein Esox Abo gemacht  :q
> Brauch auch endlich ein vernünftiges Vakuumiergerät und neue WC Lektüre |supergri



Lese dir die AGB`s einfach einmal durch - da entdeckst du sehr schnell das Kleingedruckte : Auftragsannahme erst durch Versand der Ware.

Fast könnte ich drauf wetten daß das nur ein Lockangebot war.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Das ist recht klar, ausserdem "nur solange Vorrat reicht".
Aber wenn keine Prämie, dann auch kein Abo, also nix zu verlieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Das ist recht klar, ausserdem "nur solange Vorrat reicht".
> Aber wenn keine Prämie, dann auch kein Abo, also nix zu verlieren.


 

Falls das Ding kommen sollte,dann wirst du dich drüber freuen.
Ich habe es etwa vor 1 Jahr im Rahmen eines "Kutter&Küste"
Abos bekommen.Mußte so um die 90€ zahlen.Aber da die K&K nur 4X im Jahr erscheint,passt das.:m
Hatte zuvor das einfache 100er Lava und war auch nicht unzufrieden damit.Das Premium ist durch die doppelte Schweissnaht und etwas stärkerem Vakuum aber besser.

Jetzt noch einen Tipp zum Schluss:
Wenn du verschweisst hast,dann ziehe den Beutel etwa 15mm zurück,und wiederhole den Vorgang.Dann hast du eine 
4-fach Naht.:m


----------



## gründler (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Dann krempelt man bevor man die Beutel/Schläuche befüllt 15cm vom Beutelrand um,sollte nämlich am Beutelrand Wasser oder Fleisch oder....sein schweißt er nicht richtig dicht.

Also immer erst Beutelrand umstülpen,dann Ware rein und Beutelrand zurückstülpen,und erst dann Vakuum ziehen.


|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



gründler schrieb:


> Dann krempelt man bevor man die Beutel/Schläuche befüllt 15cm vom Beutelrand um,sollte nämlich am Beutelrand Wasser oder Fleisch oder....sein schweißt er nicht richtig dicht.
> 
> Also immer erst Beutelrand umstülpen,dann Ware rein und Beutelrand zurückstülpen,und erst dann Vakuum ziehen.
> 
> ...


 


Völlig richtig.#6
Und aufpassen bei recht feuchtem Vakuumiergut.Der Lava
Premium zieht mit seinen 0.9 Bar sogar den Saft aus Fisch und Fleisch.
Ich friere die Sachen teilweise etwas vorher an.:m


----------



## sunny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nen Streifen Zewa dick und durstig in die Tüte gefummelt und schon hat man mit angesaugten Flüssigkeitein kein Problem mehr #6.


----------



## gründler (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.#6
> Und aufpassen bei recht feuchtem Vakuumiergut.Der Lava
> Premium zieht mit seinen 0.9 Bar sogar den Saft aus Fisch und Fleisch.
> Ich friere die Sachen teilweise etwas vorher an.:m


 

Ich hab 3 Modelle von Lava,selbst der kleine V100 zieht Saft aus Fleisch hoch wenn es zu nass ist.

Ich habe das Proplem zum glück nicht so,die Sauen Rehwild...hängen vorher in der Fleischreife und haben nach 3-5 tagen in der Kühlung das meiste an Saft verloren.

Bei Fisch Hühner Gänse....Nutztiere...etc. die kurz vorher geschlachtet wurden sollte man darauf achten das es nicht zu nass ist,oder das Gerät so stellen das der Beutel zb. an einer Tischkante...etc.runterhängt (mit einer Hand Beutel halten,oder was drunter stellen wo Beutel drauf steht),so hat es das Wasser/Saft schwerer nach oben zu kommen wenn er zieht.

|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



sunny schrieb:


> Nen Streifen Zewa dick und durstig in die Tüte gefummelt und schon hat man mit der angesaugten Feuchtigkeit kein Problem mehr #6.


 

In den meisten Fällen,ja.
Mir ist die Brühe schon mehrmals durchgezogen worden.
Möglicherweise spielt auch die Größe der Tüten eine Rolle.
Eine 300X400 leerzusaugen dauert doch schon eine Weile.


----------



## sunny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ok, dass kann ich mir vorstellen. Mein Tipp war nur Fleisch und Fisch bezogen. Brühe habe ich noch nicht eingeschweißt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



sunny schrieb:


> Ok, dass kann ich mir vorstellen. Mein Tipp war nur Fleisch und Fisch bezogen. Brühe habe ich noch nicht eingeschweißt.


 

@ Sunny,#h

war unpräzise von mir ausgedrückt. Meinte den Saft aus Fisch und Fleisch.:m


----------



## gründler (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Sunny er meint mit Brühe glaubig Wasser/Saft...etc.


Nicht Brühe vom Gockel oder Rind 

Ich stell mir gerade vor Brühe zu ziehen 

Zu geil....


|wavey:


----------



## sunny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Oha, dass hätte ich auch gleich verstehen können/müssen |rotwerden. So unpräzise war es dann doch nicht ausgedrückt :m. Habe nur dem Wörtchen "die" recht wenig Anerkennug geschenkt |rolleyes.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



sunny schrieb:


> Oha, dass hätte ich auch gleich verstehen können/müssen |rotwerden. So unpräzise war es dann doch nicht ausgedrückt :m. Habe nur dem Wörtchen "die" recht wenig Anerkennug geschenkt |rolleyes.


 

Ich kann damit leben.:m


----------



## Kotzi (19. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch das Abo bestellt, wenn das klappt ist das wirklich n mega schnäppchen.


----------



## burki62 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hat inzwischen jemand das lava bekommen (bzw die esox) ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nö, nichtmal ne Bestätigung.... nur das:



> ....... Mit dieser E-Mail bestätigen wir den Erhalt Ihrer Bestellung.                                                                           *Wegen  Systemumstellungen kommt es in der Bearbeitung Ihrer Bestellung zu  Verzögerungen.* Wir bitten die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen.
> Nachfolgend finden Sie Ihre Bestellbestätigung.......


Vermute das das auch die Ausrede wird.


----------



## burki62 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

jo, das hab ich auch bekommen|kopfkrat
und nun ruht der see
werd da mal hinschreiben


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Zur Abo-Bestellung: Ruhig bleiben und warten!

Der Verlag wartet bis die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist. Danach erst wird der Betrag abgebucht und innerhalb 14 Tagen die Prämie verschickt. Die Hefte kommen zur nächsten möglichen Ausgabe. Das war immer so und klappte auch immer.

Mein Anruf über die Festnetznummer beim Verlag ergab, alles ok und die Prämie ist lieferbar. Und wer sich bei der Bestellung (wie ich) registriert hat, kann sein Abo-Konto einsehen. Die Rechnung ist nämlich schon ausgestellt und der Heftversand bestätigt.

Schriftlich kommt vom Verlag sehr wenig aber die Hotline reagiert bei Problemen super.

Ist ein wenig wie vor Weihnachten |bigeyes. Also ruhig Blut, wird schon klappen #6.

Petri, BC


----------



## burki62 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Zur Abo-Bestellung: Ruhig bleiben und warten!
> 
> Der Verlag wartet bis die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist. Danach erst wird der Betrag abgebucht und innerhalb 14 Tagen die Prämie verschickt. Die Hefte kommen zur nächsten möglichen Ausgabe. Das war immer so und klappte auch immer.
> 
> ...


 
vielen dank für die beruhigenden worte#6
gruss burki


----------



## GeorgeB (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Unglaubliches Angebot. Danke für den Tipp! :m


----------



## Norge Fan (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



sunny schrieb:


> Ok, dass kann ich mir vorstellen. Mein Tipp war nur Fleisch und Fisch bezogen. Brühe habe ich noch nicht eingeschweißt.


 

Hab gerade schön gelacht #6. 

Der Jürgen beim Brühe einschweissen, wie geil ist das denn :m .  

Da ich mir schon seit bestimmt 12 Jahren den Esox kaufe, hab ich bei diesem Angebot auch mal zugeschlagen. 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange die das so noch anbieten |kopfkrat. 
Wollte mir schon lange so ein Teil zulegen, besser geht`s nicht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Der Verlag wartet bis die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist. Danach erst wird der Betrag abgebucht und innerhalb 14 Tagen die Prämie verschickt. Die Hefte kommen zur nächsten möglichen Ausgabe. Das war immer so und klappte auch immer.



Nönö, die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst mir Versendung der Ware sowie der Auftragsbestätigung (denn erst dann wird der Vertrag daraus). Wäre ja noch schöner wenn die Widerrufsfrist mit der Bestellannahme beginnen würde. 

Aber zum Rest gebe ich dir Recht, hat bisher alles Bestens bei denen geklappt, noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Aus der AGB des Jahrverlags:

*Widerrufsrecht* 

Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von  Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder ? wenn Ihnen die  Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird ? auch durch Rücksendung der Sache  widerrufen. *Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform. * Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des  Widerrufs oder der Sache. Der Widerruf ist zu richten:
per E-Mail an:
shop@jahr-tsv.de 

*Die Belehrung erfolgte mit der Bestellbestätigung sofort nach der Bestelleingabe.*

OK ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mache ja viele Geschäfte online, das wär was ganz Neues. Muss ich jetzt wirklich noch in die AGBs schauen.... Moment .....




> *§ 2 Vertragsschluss*
> *Ihre Bestellung stellt ein  Angebot an JTSV zum Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages dar.* Auf eine im  Internet-Shop von JTSV aufgegebene Bestellung erhalten Sie eine E-Mail,  die den Eingang Ihrer Bestellung bei JTSV bestätigt und deren  Einzelheiten erläutert (Bestellbestätigung). *Die Bestellbestätigung  stellt keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes dar.* Sie soll lediglich den Eingang  Ihrer Bestellung bestätigen. *Ein Kaufvertrag mit JTSV kommt erst dann  zustande, wenn das bestellte Produkt an Sie versendet worden ist und der  Versand an Sie mit einer zweiten E-Mail (Versandbestätigung) bestätigt  wird.*


Sag ich doch, ganz normale AGBs.


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Eben, genau: nach Ablauf der Frist (14 Tage), *die mit Erhalt der Bestellbestätigung beginnt*, kommt der Vertrag durch Versand der Ware und einer Versand-Bestätigung per E-Mail zustande.

Ruf doch mal selber beim Verlag an und laß Dir deren Vorgehensweise erklären. Ich schreib doch hier keinen Blödsinn!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Hab gerade schön gelacht #6.
> 
> *Der Jürgen beim Brühe einschweissen, wie geil ist das denn :m . *
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Rene,#h

auch Brühe lässt sich mit Lava-Zubehör durchaus
vacuumieren.:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

@Balticcruiser
Du könntest sogar noch Recht haben, da Zeitungsabos ja eigentlich ohne Widerufsrecht abgeschlossen werden dürfen....

Ist mir aber auch egal, denn ich will dat Ding ja haben :q

Ach ja, meine letzten Prämien waren meist nach 3-7 Tagen da....


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Balticcruiser
> Du könntest sogar noch Recht haben, da Zeitungsabos ja eigentlich ohne Widerufsrecht abgeschlossen werden dürfen....
> 
> Ist mir aber auch egal, denn ich will dat Ding ja haben :q
> ...






Bei meinem K&K-Abo dürften es auch so etwa 2 Wochen gewesen sein.:m


----------



## Ossipeter (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Wär ja fast einen neuen Thread wert, was da über AGB etc. abgeht. Schade, da könnte mal aufgeräumt werden, damit man die wichtigen Dinge über die Vakumierer Folienschweissgeräte besser im Überblick behält.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Von mir aus darf das gerne entfernt werden...


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

"keine_Ahnung", ist schon ok.

Der Verlag hat's mir genauso erklärt. Hab am 10.9. ein neues K&K-Abo abgeschlossen. Die Prämie wird innerhalb 2 Wochen ab dem 25.9. verschickt und auch erst dann der Abo-Betrag abgebucht. Naja und der Vertrag gilt für das Heft-Abo und nicht für die Prämie.

Kauft man z.B. direkt das Gerät im I-Handel hat man auch eine Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen. Ist das Gerät bei dir ausgeliefert beginnt ein Rückgaberecht von 2-4 Wochen.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe die Sache klappt und wir werden alle glücklich :vik:
In dem Sinne, Friede auf Erden und gesunde Fische |wavey:


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Achja...

OssiPeter, Du hast vollkommen Recht #6.

Über informative Tipps für Vacuumier-Geräte (allgemein oder speziell), wie z.B. günstige Bezugsquellen oder Anwendungen etc, würde ich mich freuen :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Achja...
> 
> OssiPeter, Du hast vollkommen Recht #6.
> 
> Über informative Tipps für Vacuumier-Geräte (allgemein oder speziell), wie z.B. günstige Bezugsquellen oder Anwendungen etc, würde ich mich freuen :q


 

Balticcruiser,#h

solltest du spezielle Infos z.B. über Lava suchen, dann wirst du über die HP der Firma mehr erfahren, als hier mit vernünftigem Zeitaufwand geschrieben werden kann.:m


----------



## Balticcruiser (24. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Balticcruiser,#h
> 
> solltest du spezielle Infos z.B. über Lava suchen, dann wirst du über die HP der Firma mehr erfahren, als hier mit vernünftigem Zeitaufwand geschrieben werden kann.:m




Danke Jürgen,

über die Geräte hab' ich mich schon schlau gemacht. Ich dachte mehr an Tricks + Tipps. Angler sind ja erfinderisch. 

Früher haben wir Wattwürmer gesalzen und getrocknet, um Vorrat für 5 Tage zu haben. Klappte auch sehr gut, trotz aller Unkenrufe. Wer hat z.B. Erfahrung bezüglich Frische und Fangerfolg, wenn man Wattwürmer salzt, vacuumiert und einfriert? 

Tricks in dieser Richtung wären vielleicht ganz interessant.

Gruß, Ingolf #h


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Heute mit dem Jahr-Verlag telefoniert. Der Beitrag für Essox-Abo und Lava Vakuumierer sieht jetzt ganz anders aus.
Schaut selbst:

Habe nachgefragt, wie es mit Abo und Prämie aussieht.
Bestellt habe ich am 18. Sep. 2012.
Abo-Beginn: 11/2012

Angesprochen auf die Prämie teilte man mir mit, dass hier wohl ursprünglich ein Fehler unterlaufen sei, bezüglich des Gesamtpreises, bzw. "Lava als Geschenkbeigabe".

Natürlich ist das für mich nicht mein Problem. Ich habe den angebotenen Preis für gut befunden und geordert.
Der Preis wurde am gleichen Tag per Mail bestätigt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich habe vereinbart, dass man mich bis zum 24. Oktober per Mail benachrichtigt, was sich bezüglich meines Abos ergeben hat. Man ist wohl im Hause des Verlages noch am Klären, was hier für die ausgelobte Aboprämie passieren soll.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## LOCHI (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mir wurde der Preis gestern auch nochmal am Tel. bestädigt und das ich es auch so bekomme! Bin ja auch mal gespannt!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Warten wirs ab - immerhin haben die lt. AGB noch einen Ausweg offen - was dann aber dem Ruf des Hauses ein wenig ramponieren würde.
Ich denke das man dort gerade abwägt was sinnvoller ist.


----------



## LOCHI (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Das denke ich auch! Jetzt ist das Angebot auch realistisch! Ich denke aber und hoffe das sie in den Saueren Apfel beissen und die bis zur Korrektur betellten Abo´s so rausschicken... Schaun wir mal!


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Evtl. lässt sich über ein gutes Angebot seitens des Verlages nachdenken. Das müsste sich dann aber ungefähr bei der Hälfte des jetztigen Preises befinden.


----------



## burki62 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ich habe jetzt diese antwort auf meine nachfrage erhalten


> Sehr geehrte(r)  Z.....,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Die Belieferung Ihres Abonnements startet mit der Ausgabe 11/2012, welche am 24.10.2012 im Handel erscheint.
> 
> Als Abonnent erhalten Sie Ihre Ausgabe in der Regle einige Tage früher zugestellt.
> 
> Sobald wir den Zahlungsbetrag von 55,20 EUR von Ihrem Konto abgebucht haben, werden wir Ihre Wunschprämie in den Versand geben.
> 
> Diese wird vorraussichtlich in den kommenden 3 Wochen bei Ihnen eintreffen.
> 
> Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Ihr Kundenservice
> DPV Deutscher Pressevertrieb
> D- 20080 Hamburg 
> 
> Tel.: +49.01805 - 02550200*
> Fax:  +49.0180- 58618002*   
> 
> *14 Cent/ Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz,  max. 42 Cent /Min. aus dem dt. Mobilfunk.


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na, die Antwort auf Deine Nachfrage sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn's wirklich nur die paar Leute von hier waren die geordert haben, sollte es für den Verlag problemlos machbar sein. Dann würde ich an deren Stelle auch lieber in den sauren Apfel beißen und bei ein paar Abos draufzahlen, statt sich nen schlechten/unseriösen Ruf einzufangen.
Falls nicht, gehe ich davon aus das alle Besteller vom Vertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## Norge Fan (28. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mal sehen wann der Erste hier was postet ob das V.100 da ist. 

Wenn der Verlag die Geräte für den alten Preis verschickt haben sie meinen Respekt. 

Wo auch immer der Fehler lag, der Kunde/Abonnent kann nicht´s dafür.


----------



## kühkopfangler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann der Erste hier was postet ob das V.100 da ist.
> 
> Wenn der Verlag die Geräte für den alten Preis verschickt haben sie meinen Respekt.
> 
> Wo auch immer der Fehler lag, der Kunde/Abonnent kann nicht´s dafür.


 

Zumal x mal auch bei anderen Foren bezüglich des Preises dort nachgefragt wurde !!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



> .............leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die von Ihnen gewünschte Prämie Vakuumiergerät eine Zuzahlung von 140,00 € hat.
> Leider kann ich diese Prämie nicht ohne die Berechnung der Zuzahlung lt. Verlag versenden.
> 
> Bitte teilen Sie mir mit ob wir diese Prämie , nach Bezahlung der Aborechnung und der Zuzahlung an Ihre Adresse senden können.
> ...


 
So sieht die Mail aus, die mich heute erreicht hat.
Kurzer Anruf meinerseits, kurz mündlich vom außerordentlichen Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch gemacht und dieses sofort schriftlich an den Verlag gesandt.

Klar, dass hier von Anfang an ein Fehler vorliegen musste. Nur, wir als Abonenten haben den nicht gemacht. 
Hätte man sich darauf einigen können, dass man - der Fehler lag ja ganz klar auf Seite des Verlages - die Hälfte der normalen Zuzahlung geleistet hätte, wäre ja alles noch in bester Ordnung gewesen.
Da aber hier anscheinend die Politik der "harten Hand" durchgezogen werden soll, muss der Verlag halt mit der negativen Presse leben.


----------



## 0din (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich kann den Verlag da schon verstehen.Mann muss sich mal ausrechnen
was da für ein Schaden entsteht wenn 1000 Leute das Abo so bestellt hätten nur weil einer einen Fehler gemacht hat.Irren ist menschlich auch wenn das mal echt ein blöder fehler ist.Gewonnen hat niemand was und ich werd mir das Gerät wohl oder übel kaufen müssen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## ralle (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



0din schrieb:


> Ich kann den Verlag da schon verstehen.Mann muss sich mal ausrechnen
> was da für ein Schaden entsteht wenn 1000 Leute das Abo so bestellt hätten nur weil einer einen Fehler gemacht hat.Irren ist menschlich auch wenn das mal echt ein blöder fehler ist.Gewonnen hat niemand was und ich werd mir das Gerät wohl oder übel kaufen müssen.
> 
> Gruß Kai



wenn du eh eins brauchst

140 + 55 gibt 195€ wenn du es kaufst - kostet es doch so um 299€

also kommst du mit Abo günstiger weg

oder meinst du mit kaufen die Zuzahlung ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Klar verstehe ich den Verlag. Sicherlich hätte sich aber auch eine für beide Seiten vertretbare Lösung finden lassen. Selbst der Preis von 140,- EUR für die Prämie wäre sehr angemessen, wenn man vergleicht, wie hoch der Preis für solch ein Gerät im Handel ist.

Es ist nur schade, wenn man Fehler mit einer Politik der starren Haltung aus der Welt schaffen will. Ewas Entgegenkommen an die Besteller hätt dem Verlag mit Sicherheit nicht das Genick gebrochen, aber eine Vielzahl von zufriedenen Lesern mehr gebracht - bis auf die Unbelehrbaren.


----------



## 0din (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



ralle schrieb:


> wenn du eh eins brauchst
> 
> 140 + 55 gibt 195€ wenn du es kaufst - kostet es doch so um 299€
> 
> ...


 

Ich werd wohl das Abo behalten und nicht zurücktreten
angepinkelt fühl ich mich trotzdem dabei ein bischen.
Ist aber trotzdem noch ein guter deal.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nönö, wenn das so ist Rücktritt (dann kauf ich mir doch lieber eines beim Händler des Vertrauens).

Wäre nicht auf telefonische Nachfrage mehrfach bestätigt worden das alles richtig ist, würde ich nix sagen. Aber erst bestätigen das alles seine Richtigkeit hat und nach Vertragsabschluss mit sowas kommen, nein Danke.
Zudem hätte man alle Abonennten dieses Angebots anschreiben können um sie auf "den Fehler" hinzuweisen. Oder sie hätten alle entsprechenden Abos direkt stornieren können. 
Aber einfaches Stillschweigen in der Hoffnung keiner merkt es, ein absolutes NoGo.  
Grenzt ja schon an arglistiger Täuschung.

Für mich ganz klar einer mehr auf meiner Blacklist (direkt mal die anderen Abos kündigen).


----------



## Balticcruiser (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

keine_Ahnung #h

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund! Bin genau Deiner Meinung. Das ein Fehler (wahrscheinlich in der Verknüpfung zu den Datenbanken) passiert ist erkannte jeder. Aber das der Jahr-Verlag diesen Fehler ignoriert und lapidar erklärt, die Zuzahlung beträgt...blabla.....tut uns leid...., ist an Überheblichkeit nicht zu übertreffen!

Mein Anruf heute um 19.30 ergab, dass die Service-Person von nichts wusste und von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hatte. Außerdem ist das nicht ihre Zuständigkeit und die Abteilung für den Prämienversand hat schon Feierabend. 

Und jetzt kommt ihre Aussage: MIT DER *BESTELLBESTÄTIGUNG IST DER VERTRAG (?!) ABGESCHLOSSEN* UND ICH SOLLE ERST MAL ABWARTEN!

Morgen rufe ich nochmal an. Wenn das "Ding" in die Grütze geht wird, dank Sonderkündigungsrecht wegen falschen/geänderten Vertragsbedingungen, sofort das Abo gekündigt.

Kann ich mit leben. Bestellt wird dann das *ALLPAX Vakuumiergerät Professioal P 250* für 155 €. Die WC-Lektüre brauch ich 'eh nicht.

Fortsetzung folgt...................

BC


----------



## murph (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hallo,

möchte mir das caso vc 200 zulegen. jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, das man nur caso original beutel für das gerät verwenden kann. stimmt das? oder kann man auch jeden anderen beute speziell für vakuumiergeräte nutzen?

lg


----------



## midradt (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hallo an alle Esox/Lava v100 Besteller,

ich verstehe echt nicht warum hier einige so eine Welle aufbauen. Wir haben alle das Abo + Prämie zu 55,20 EUR geordert und vom Verlag auch dieses so per Email bestätigt bekommen. Damit ist für mich die Sache erstmal durch.

Sollte der Verlag jetzt feststellen, dass es in seinem Bestellsystem Unstimmigkeiten gab, ist es Aufgabe des Verlages mich darauf hinzuweisen und nicht ich als Besteller muss tätig werden.

Warum muss ich den Verlag mit der Nase drauf stoßen und ggf. in Erklärungsnotstand bringen. Mit etwas Glück läuft so eine Aktion dann stillschweigend durch. Die hier geposteten zum Teil widersprüchlichen Aussagen seitens des Verlages zeigen doch nur, dass dort noch längst nicht alles hinsichtlich der Aboprämie geregelt ist.

Ich plädiere für Füße stillhalten und abwarten. Sollte der Verlag Geld nachfordern wollen, werde ich von der Bestellung der Esox zurücktreten.


----------



## Seele (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Sagt halt mal jemand wenn er dort anruft jemand soll sich einfach hier melden und gut is  
Preisfehler passieren doch oft im Netz und es liegt immer im Ermessen a Versandhauses ob es geliefert wird oder nicht. Amazon liefert seine Preisfehler z.B. oft oder gibt dann Gutscheine aus. Ich denke aber wir haben gute Chancen, denn sonst machen die sich wirklich mehr als lächerlich wenn ich den Preis auch noch per Telefon und Nachfrage bestätige.


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich denk auch wir sollten abwarten was passiert, alles andere sind doch Spekulationen. 
Lange dürfte es ja nicht mehr dauern und wir werden erfahren wie der Verlag mit seinen potentiellen Kunden umgeht.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich denk auch wir sollten abwarten was passiert, alles andere sind doch Spekulationen.
> Lange dürfte es ja nicht mehr dauern und wir werden erfahren wie der Verlag mit seinen potentiellen Kunden umgeht.



Was heißt denn hier Mutmaßungen? Die Mail unten habe ich gestern auf meine Bestellung vom 18. Sep vom dpv (Deutscher Pressevertrieb) erhalten. 



> .............leider muss ich Ihnen  mitteilen, dass die von Ihnen gewünschte Prämie Vakuumiergerät eine  Zuzahlung von 140,00 € hat.
> Leider kann ich diese Prämie nicht ohne die Berechnung der Zuzahlung lt. Verlag versenden.
> 
> Bitte teilen Sie mir mit ob wir diese Prämie , nach Bezahlung der Aborechnung und der Zuzahlung an Ihre Adresse senden können.
> ...


----------



## zanderman111 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Meine Bestellung ist auch am 18.ten raus. Ich habe es schriftlich ein zweites mal bestätigt bekommen, daß alles ok ist. Ne weitere mail hat mich bisher nicht erreicht... Bin gespannt...


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hat jetzt jemand noch was gehört? Habe zwar eine Bestätigung, sonst aber dann einfach nichts mehr gehört. Ist ja ganz schön Schwach von der Firma muss ich sagen. Bestätigen und dann alles sang und klanglos untergehen lassen. Wieder ein Grund das Abo für 140 Euro dann sicher nicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier Mutmaßungen? Die Mail unten habe ich gestern auf meine Bestellung vom 18. Sep vom dpv (Deutscher Pressevertrieb) erhalten.



Wie es aussieht, haben viele ( unter anderem auch ich) so eine Mail nicht bekommen.  Also sind wir zum Teil immer noch bei Mutmaßungen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Leider sieht es so aus als würde der Verlag versuchen es "auszusitzen". Kenne auch einige (inkl. mir) die noch keine Benachrichtigung, Abbuchung o.ä. erhalten haben.

Sowas ist absolut unprofessionell, ein Grund mehr kein Abo mehr dort zu machen (nicht wegen des "Fehlers", sondern wegen der Art und Weise wie damit umgegangen wird). #d


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Da haben se sich nen ordentlichen Bock geschossen. Schlechtere Presse kann man sich gar nicht machen.


----------



## zanderman111 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Abwarten... Die nächste Ausgabe erscheint am 24.ten... Also noch ca. 10 Tage warten ob die erste Ausgabe ankommt. Abbuchen wollten die erst kurz vor Auslieferung (Aussage am Telefon). Und dann kommt auch die Prämie )


----------



## zanderman111 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Axo, eben nochmal unter 0180-502550200 angerufen und nachgefragt. Ist alles ok. Abbuchung wird demnächst erfolgen und dann geht alles raus.. Evtl. kann sich ja mal einer mit einem aktiven Abo melden wenn er den Esox bekommen hat...


----------



## burki62 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

abwarten!!!
entweder oder#c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

An anderen Stellen liest man das sich der Verlag erdreistet hat und einfach mal 140€ abgebucht hat .... na das sollen sie sich mal wagen |gr:

Sieht ganz so aus als versucht da jemand zwanghaft den Verlag zu ruinieren. Die sind sich scheinbar nicht bewusst wie schnell sich sowas in der heutigen Zeit verbreitet .... aber spätestens bei den rückläufigen Abozahlen werden sie es merken.


----------



## Margarelon (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hab seit zwei Jahren das CASO VC100 und bin absolut zufrieden. Kostet bei uns im Handelshof (Großhandel ähnl. Metro) um die Ecke irgendwas um die 90€ + MWSt.
Muss halt nur immer die Fische gut abtupfen. Das Teil saugt sonst den letzen Rest Flüssigkeit raus...


----------



## burki62 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> An anderen Stellen liest man das sich der Verlag erdreistet hat und einfach mal 140€ abgebucht hat .... na das sollen sie sich mal wagen |gr:
> 
> Sieht ganz so aus als versucht da jemand zwanghaft den Verlag zu ruinieren. Die sind sich scheinbar nicht bewusst wie schnell sich sowas in der heutigen Zeit verbreitet .... aber spätestens bei den rückläufigen Abozahlen werden sie es merken.


 
stimmt, dass sollen die sich mal wagen#d
zumal ich ja auf meine nachfrage den ursprünglichen preis bestätigt bekommen habe


----------



## LOCHI (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mir wurde auch alles nochmal bestädigt... 
Fresschen für´n Anwalt |supergri


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hab heute die Rechnung erhalten. 55,20€ " inkl." Lava Gerät . Also ruhig Blut und nicht schon vorher die Welt verrückt machen.


----------



## ralle (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Sehr geehrter Herr Thomas,



wir freuen uns, dass Sie Interesse an den Artikeln unseres Hauses gefunden haben und danken Ihnen für Ihre Bestellung. Ihren Wünschen entsprechend berechnen wir Ihnen:


Objekt


Stck.


Lieferbeginn


Heftnr.


Mindestlaufzeit


MwSt


Brutto-Preis


Rabatt


Auftragsnummer



Anzahl Hefte



ESOX


1


011/2012


24


7


55,20


0


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


La.Va Profi-Vakuumiergerät V.100 Premium


1




1








xxxxxxxxxxxxxx




eingezogener Betrag


Verpackung und Versand


Netto-Betrag 7 %


MwSt 7 %






Brutto-Betrag




0,00


51,59


3,61






EUR 55,20


Den Rechnungsbetrag haben wir - Ihrem Wunsch entsprechend - von Ihrem Konto eingezogen.

Falls Sie noch Fragen haben, dann rufen Sie uns gerne an.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



na geht doch      !!!


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Sieht bei mir genau so aus.


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich sag nix mehr. Heute Nacht kam auch meine Bestätigungsmail.

Glaube das war die beste Entscheidung die der Verlag treffen konnte.

Ich nehme hiermit alles zurück und ziehe meinen Hut.  Respekt #6


----------



## zanderman111 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

sieht bei mir genauso aus... Schade für diejenigen die vom Vertrag zurückgetreten sind


----------



## LOCHI (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir heute nacht auch so angekommen :vik:


----------



## Jan (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hab heute nacht dieselbe mail bekommen


----------



## Kotzi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Auch bei mir.
Ick freu mir schon.


----------



## midradt (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir sieht es leider anders aus.

Ihren Wünschen entsprechend berechnen wir Ihnen:

Esox 55,20 + Lava 140,00 = 195,20 EUR

Den Rechnungsbetrag haben wir - Ihrem Wunsch entsprechend - von Ihrem Konto eingezogen.

Und das obwohl ich auch die Bestellbestätigung über 55,20 für Esox + Lava erhalten habe. Da wird einfach stillschweigend der Abbuchungsbetrag eigenmächtigt geändert. Tolles Geschäftsgebaren.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich glaubs erst wenn wirklich geliefert wird. Irgendwie hab ich's im Gefühl das das jetzt wieder "ein Fehler" war. Aber spätestens dann hat sich der Verlag dermaßen blamiert, das wohl keiner mehr ein Abo bei denen machen wird.


----------



## Kingkurt70 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe auch die Bestätigung für Abo + Vakuumierer für 55 Euro erhalten, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es so wirklich bei mir ankommt. Der Verlust wäre für so einen kleinen Verlag schon enorm, wenn ich mir alleine die Anzahl der Leute hier auf dem AB anschaue, die das Abo abgeschlossen haben. Ich denke, dass zwar die Zeitschrift kommen wird, aber das Gerät nicht.


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Rechnungsempfänger.
Wartet mal auf Rechnung 2.


----------



## zanderman111 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Rechnungsempfänger.
> Wartet mal auf Rechnung 2.



Haste schon ne 2.te erhalten??


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich warte mal ab ... aber rein rechtlich dürfte es schwer für sie werden wenn es wirklich jemand drauf anlegt. 
Anfechtung dürfte für den Verlag schwierig werden. Der "Irrtum" war  bereits vor Rechnungserstellung mehr als bekannt und es war genügend  Zeit den Kunden zu informieren.

Erinnere nur mal an den Fall Quelle:
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo57782.html


----------



## burki62 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ich hatte heute früh auch so eine erfreuliche rechnung
öffnen können *freu*
wenn die 55,20€ abgebucht werden und das gerät in den nächsten tagen ankommt, ist doch alles in butter#6


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na dann habe ich ja eine Menge ABler mit diesem Posting glücklich gemacht. :vik:

@Kinkurt70:

Von wegen kleiner Verlag, 49% hält Axel Springer, getreu dem Motto:

Esox, die Bild für den Angler :q


----------



## Kotzi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Dafür kriegste von mir auch n dickes Dankeschön!


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Und singt: Das hab ich mir verdient  #h
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzRwKf8a8l0


----------



## burki62 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

|good:
von mir auch ein dickes dankeschön#6


----------



## zanderman111 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Eben nachgeschaut - bei mir ist noch kein Geld abgegangen....


----------



## cheynei (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Entwarnung!
Heute wurde der Lava zugestellt - ohne weitere Forderung.
Ich habe mit der guten alten Überweisung die 55€ überwiesen - eine Benachrichtung über den Versand gab es nicht. 
Nur die Info, dass die Prämie rausgeht die ist am 05.10 erfolgt. Also gut eine Woche von Info bis Auslieferung.
Ein früheres Post ist nicht erfolgt, wollte mir erst sicher sein!

Auch von mir ein Danke für die Info über die Aktion!!!!

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## burki62 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich ja eine Menge ABler mit diesem Posting glücklich gemacht. :vik:
> 
> @Kinkurt70:
> 
> ...


 
aber ohne meinem themenstart...|rotwerden


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na denn hoffen wir mal das es bei Allen so läuft.
Denn sonst wird es heiter ....

Danke an markisenburki & Ulli3D :vik:


----------



## burki62 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

|rotwerden


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> aber ohne meinem themenstart...|rotwerden



Stimmmmmmmt :vik:


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hat das Ding jetzt nur einer bekommen oder was?


----------



## zanderman111 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe meins noch nicht erhalten. Aber man kann auch keins mehr in den Shops als Aboprämie bekommen... Die sind wohl blank...


----------



## LOCHI (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Das kommt schon! Bei mir kamen drei mails, die erste war die Rechnung 55,20 ganz normal.

Dann kam diese hier...
[[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen von Mails, PN`s, Breifen etc.]

So nun rechne ich eigentlich mit baldiger Lieferung!#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Ich habe meins noch nicht erhalten. Aber man kann auch keins mehr in den Shops als Aboprämie bekommen... Die sind wohl blank...



... oder versuchen auf der Schiene ("solange der Vorrat reicht") aus der Sache raus zu kommen .... wobei es ja heutzutage so schwer ist den Warenbestand stückgenau zu erfassen.

Aber mal abwarten und überraschen lassen.


----------



## LOCHI (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Also, können wir wohl nen Haken dran machen! Gerät nicht mehr lieferbar! Hab grad sehr lange telefoniert! |krach:


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Oh man, schlecht schlecht schlecht sag ich da nur.


----------



## LOCHI (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hoffentlich gehen bei den Verein die 
Abo Zahlen kräftig zurück! So ein Armutszeugniss hätte ich mir nicht an die Backe geglatscht...#c


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich bin Kunde bei Landig,und wer mal son bißchen liest guckt...wird feststellen das Landig wohl Katalogpreise vorgibt,weil überall kosten die Geräte einen min.betrag (ausser gebraucht).Kann mich auch irren,aber weiß das die Geräte/Zubehör seit Jahren einen Mindestpreis haben. 

Wie kann es dann sein das hier ein Gerät für Lau rausgehauen werden soll,ich will hier nix schlecht reden oder falsches behaupten,aber irgendwo wahr mir schon klar das da nen Haken kommt.

Wünsche trotzdem allen Abo.bestellern alles gute und hoffentlich doch noch nen V100 + Abo.


#h


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Vor allem blöd, dass alles im größten deutschen Angelforum steht und einfach mal flux paar Tausend Leute erreicht


----------



## zanderman111 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hab mal bei esox auf Facebook nachgefragt. Hat den Vorteil, daß es eine Menge Leute lesen können...
Bisher haben die sich bei mir noch nicht wieder gemeldet. Ich warte bis der neue Esox draussen ist. Dann geh ich zum Anwalt und schaue mal, das ich meine Rechtschutz in Anspruch nehme...


----------



## LOCHI (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



seele schrieb:


> Vor allem blöd, dass alles im größten deutschen Angelforum steht und einfach mal flux paar Tausend Leute erreicht




Hab ich denen am Tel. auch gesagt, wurde mit stillschweigen beantwortet |kopfkrat


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Oh je, hab ich's nicht schon gestern gesagt. Doch sehr durchschaubar der Verein. 
Und in zwei Wochen sind sie plötzlich wieder verfügbar ...


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Dann will ich ihn da haben oder sie sollen meinetwegen in nem Onlineshop einen bestellen


----------



## Forellenteichangler (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nachdem wir letze Woche eine Rechnung über das 2-Jahres-Abo mitsamt La.Va Profi-Vakuumiergerät V.100 Premium  für 55,20 bekommen und tagesaktuell bezahlt haben, haben wir nun per Brief mitgeteilt bekommen, daß das La.Va Profi-Vakuumiergerät nicht mehr verfügbar wäre und ich mir nun eine andere Prämie aussuchen könne (derzeit eine Jacke in verschiedenen Größen zur Auswahl)......
Auch ein Anruf beim Abo-Kundenservice führte nicht zum glücklichen Ende. 
Meine persönliche Konsequenz: Das Esox-Abo, das Blinker-Abo sowie das Abo der Angelwoche werden noch heute gekündigt!!!


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich kaufe mir schon seit geraumer Zeit die Kutter und Küste nicht mehr. Grund: R. Korn...

Blinker: Der Mist wiederholt sich nur

Angelwoche: Preis/Leistung = Kundenservice wie beim Esox = Scheixxe

Esox: Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein??


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich glaube kaum das es hier einigen um die Zeitschrift an sich ging,sondern um das LAVA V 100 für schmales geld.

Aber wie gesagt Landig hat Katalogpreise und gibt die soweit ich weiß auch an Händler weiter.


Da hat man als Verlag dann mal 20 x das V 100 bestellt und diese als Prämie angeboten,mit dem Vermerk = Solange der Vorrat reicht!
Darauf springen dann zb.750 Angler an,20 erhalten das Gerät die anderen 730 haben halt Pech,und müssen sich mit anderen Prämien zufrieden geben.

Die Abo.Kündigung geht dann aber erst zu einem bestimmten termin,so das man meistens in der Abofalle hängt und erstmal zahlen muss bis zum nächst möglichen Kündigungstermin.

Gibt da Leute die haben damit schon Millonen verdient.

Auch wenn das jetzt nicht so gern gehört wird,aber so ist das leider öfter der fall.

Ob das nun hier bei dem Verlag zutrifft weiß ich nicht,aber so ähnlich könnte es gelaufen sein.


#h


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Esox: Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein??


 

Mal abgesehen von diesem Stress mit dem Lava-Abo. 

Ich kaufe mir den Esox schon ewig, weil er ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hatte. 

Laut deiner Aussage müsste ich dann nicht nur blöd, sondern komplett bescheuert sein. 

Ich denk da biste ein bissel über`s Ziel hinaus geschossen #d.


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mir geht die Art und Weise gegen den Strich. Man sollte wissen, wieviele Geräte man auf Lager hat. Kann man sowas nicht sofort erklären? Und wenn ICH den Verlag Scheixxe finde, dann ist es so. Und nööö, ich bin nicht übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, denn es gab kein Ziel... Und falls der Schuh bei Dir passt, dann behalt ihn an...


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Forellenteichangler schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Konsequenz: Das Esox-Abo, das Blinker-Abo sowie das Abo der Angelwoche werden noch heute gekündigt!!!


 

Eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion . 
Das wird dem Verlag am Ende mehr schaden als in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und die Geräte zu versenden.

Dieser Imageverlust ist pures Gift und aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen  nicht zu erklären #d.
Perspektivisch werden sie die Auswirkungen sicher bereuen.


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Mir geht die Art und Weise gegen den Strich. Man sollte wissen, wieviele Geräte man auf Lager hat. Kann man sowas nicht sofort erklären? Und wenn ICH den Verlag Scheixxe finde, dann ist es so. Und nööö, ich bin nicht übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, denn es gab kein Ziel... Und falls der Schuh bei Dir passt, dann behalt ihn an...


 

Lass gut sein, wenn Du den Esox generell schaixxe findest ist das dein Problem. 

Hier geht es um die Abo Sache und da musst Du den Abonnenten schon selbst überlassen was sie bestellen.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion .
> Das wird dem Verlag am Ende mehr schaden als in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und die Geräte zu versenden.
> 
> Dieser Imageverlust ist pures Gift und aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen  nicht zu erklären #d.
> Perspektivisch werden sie die Auswirkungen sicher bereuen.



In meiner Kündigung verweise ich auch explizit auf diesen Kündigungsgrund. 
Wenn Sie vor dem Rechnunsgversand mitgeteilt hätten, daß man keine Lava`s mehr hätte, wäre die Geschichte ärgerlich, aber dennoch verständlich. Aber den Neu-Abonennten eine Rechnung mit kurzem Zahlungsziel zu schicken und erst nach Zahlunsgeingang zu informieren, daß das Gerät nicht mehr lieferbar, ist mehr als "schwach". Zudem die Abo-Rechnungserstellung m.E. sicherlich mit einer Warenwirtschaft verknüpft ist, die bei der Rechnungserstellung auf einen Nichtbestand hingewiesen hat.....


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Vollkommen richtig , ich habe bis jetzt leider noch keine Info. 

Mal schauen was passiert. Interessant wäre wer alles ein Lava bekommen hat , bzw. wer nicht.


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Die haben die Geräte auf Lager. In ein paar Tagen kann man sie auch wieder zu bestellen. Da bin ich mir sowas von sicher... Denn bei fast allen 2-Jahresabos gab es das. Und nicht nur bei den Anglern, sondern auch bei den Jägern etc.

Mich stört am meisten das WIE. Ich sehe es auch so: Kein Gerät da - oki, dann kann man nichts machen. Aber schon im Vorwege telefonisch auf NACHFRAGE zu sagen, daß kein Gerät den Verlag zu diesem Preis verlässt ist doch schon eindeutig...

Und dann volles Programm abzuspulen mit diesem Wissen ist schon grosse Verarsche...

Kein Arsch in der Hose und kein Kreuz unterm Pulli die Herren/Damen von diesem Blatt. Warum reagiert man nicht vorher? Und es haben ja nun nicht gerade wenige dort angerufen...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Fakt ist, es war dem Verlag offensichtlich lange, sogar sehr lange, vor Rechnungserstellung bekannt das da was nicht stimmt. 
Hätten sie alle Kunden angeschrieben oder alle Abos mit Verweis auf den Fehler storniert, wäre das alles kein Problem gewesen. Wir hätten uns alle geärgert und das wärs gewesen.
Doch es wurde entgegen besserem Wissen immer behauptet das alles seine Richtigkeit hat.

Das geht schon stark in Richtung arglistige Täuschung (denn der Verlag kannte die Tatsachen, hat somit vorsätzlich gehandelt und hat trotz Kenntniss darüber das Angebot nicht entfernt). Die Schiene "so lange der Vorrat reicht" dürfte auch recht zweifelhaft sein, da es technisch ja kein Problem darstellt Ware und abgeschlossene Abos gegenzurechnen.
Bei ein paar Abos kann dies durchaus passieren, aber nicht bei (fast) allen.

Ich hoffe ja insgeheim das jemand Lust hat den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen, denn dann könnte es durchaus so enden wie damals bei Quelle (und das zu Recht).

Ich für meinen Teil werde jedoch (wenn sich an dem Sachverhalt nichts ändert) alle Abos kündigen und auch gerne anderen meine "positiven" Erfahrungen mit diesem Verlag mitteilen.


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Wenn sie es jetzt bringen und mir eine von ihren ********-Zeitungen zuzusenden, dann werde ich gerichtlich loslegen. Vorher hast Du wenig Chancen (steht so in den AGB)...

Abwarten und allen erzählen wie blöd die sind ist bei mir angesagt...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Vorher hast Du wenig Chancen (steht so in den AGB)...



Na das wird sich zeigen, Anfechtung nach §123 BGB sollte bei der Sachlage wohl problemlos klappen.
*
*


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na, der § ist wohl eher etwas, um Sachen rückzuabwickeln, sprich, um aus einen Vertrag rauszukommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Aus 2005:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar05_zeitschriftentest.htm


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Na, der § ist wohl eher etwas, um Sachen rückzuabwickeln, sprich, um aus einen Vertrag rauszukommen...


  Und genau darum ging es gerade .... zumindest habe ich Zanderman111 so verstanden.


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ne, wenn dann sollte man darauf bestehen, dass es zustande kommt )


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Heut kam dann doch noch der Brief mit dem Hinweis das der Artikel vergriffen ist. 

Ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut und meine gesammelten Esox-Jahrgänge gesichtet. 

Seit 1999 habe ich jede Zeitung im Haus, also 13 Jahre Esox am Stück. 
Die Zeitung habe ich bis zum heutigen Tag immer sehr gerne gelesen. Die Art und Weise wie mit den Kunden jetzt umgegangen wurde, hat mich dazu bewogen dem Esox den Rücken zu kehren. 
Das hat nichts mit dem Inhalt der Zeitung zu tun, sondern ist nur meiner Wut über diese unglaubliche Vorgehensweise geschuldet.  

Ein EX-Esox-Leser :e


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

mmmhhh - wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde das 55€ Angebot gecancelt und danach eines mit 192 € eingestellt.
Ich gehe davon aus, das der Verlag genügend Geräte hatte um die Nachfrage nach dem 55€-Angebot zu befriedigen und dann müssen noch welche übrig gewesen sein - denn ansonsten hätte der Verlag das 192€ Angebot eingestellt obwohl ganricht geliefert werden kann.
Und spätestens da wird die Sache recht fragwürdig.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Die Sache war schon fragwürdig nachdem das Angebot geändert wurde aber trotzdem kein Kunde informiert wurde (sondern munter Rechnungen versendet wurden). 

Es wäre ein Klick im System gewesen umd die Kunden zu informieren ....

Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus das die Geräte direkt beim Hersteller abgerufen werden, also noch ofensichtlicher ein vorgeschobener Grund für das eigene Unvermögen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na ja - wenn das Angebot geändert wurde obwohl die Geräte schon für das erste Angebot nicht ausreichten, werde ich , wenn ich entsprechende Post bekomme, einmal die Verbraucherzentrale besuchen.

.... die verschicken zur Not auch einmal eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung ohne das dem Verbraucher grosse Kosten entstehen.


----------



## LOCHI (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Wer kämpft kann verlieren wer nicht hat es schon!!!

Ich hab verloren, hab die Scheixxe gekündigt und heute Schriftpost erhalten das mein Geld zurückgebucht wird!
Soll werden was will, ich hab weder Zeit noch lust mich mit dem Betrügerverein rum zu ärgern! Hab mir heute das V200 zum offiziellen Preis bestellt und es ist auch schon unterwegs!

Hoffe nur das alle geprellten und viele mitleser ihre Konzequenzen daraus ziehen!!!

Lochi


----------



## Forellenteichangler (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus das die Geräte direkt beim Hersteller abgerufen werden, also noch ofensichtlicher ein vorgeschobener Grund für das eigene Unvermögen.



In einem anderen Forum wurde heute gepostet, daß einem das Gerät nach einer Abbuchung von 195,2 EUR (hatte das Abo ebenso für 55,20 abgeschlossen) direkt von La.va geschickt wurde. 
Wenn man dann aktuell im la.va-eigenen Online-Shop eine sofortige Verfügbarkeit des entsprechenden Geräts angezeigt bekommt, ist der "Wahrheitsgehalt" des heutigen DPV-Schreibens in meinen Augen "gegen Null" tendierend....


----------



## burki62 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ist ja der hammer,
heute flatterte auch bei mir ein briefchen ein, indem steht, dass der vorrat ausgegangen ist und ich mir einen anderen der lieferbaren artikel aussuchen möcht#q

auf meine erste nachfrage bekomme ich das abbo+v100 bestätigt und dann diese rechnung 
[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen von Breifen, Mails etc. ] 
*hat jemand ein passende rückantwort auf lager?*


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Denke nicht das der fehler bei Landig liegt,die können eigentlich immer liefern,wollen aber auch nen gewissen Preis  haben (Preisvorgabe).

Ich bin da seit Jahren Kunde und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Landig selber,hier liegt der fehler bei jemand anders und Landig läßt es wohl ungern zu das die Geräte für 55€ weggehen.


#h


----------



## LOCHI (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Leute das Ding is durch! Is doch auch klar, spätestens nachdem das Angebot hier öffentlich war is alles zusammgebrochen.

Vielleicht sind wir selber schuld #c


----------



## burki62 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

aber warum bestätigen die dann alles und das noch 2x|kopfkrat


----------



## LOCHI (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> aber warum bestätigen die dann alles und das noch 2x|kopfkrat


sogar drei mal! Weil es alles Lügner und Betrüger sind! Deshalb!


----------



## Jan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hallo,
habe heute auch einen Brief per Post erhateln, mit der Mitteilung der Artikel sei vergriffen und ich sollte mir eine andere Prämie aussuchen.

Habe deren Hotline dann kontaktiert, und der Mitarbeiter meinte es gäbe keine Geräte mehr. Ich habe ihn damit konfrotiert ob das jetzt die Masche sie, und das man sich so seine Kunden vergraulen kann. Er hat sich aber auf nichts eingelassen.

Habe dann direkt bei dem Mitarbeiter alle meine Abos mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt (Blinker, Kutter und Küste, Angelwoche). Und ich hatte die Abos über 10 Jahre. Aber diesen Verlag untertütze ich nicht mehr, denn das ist keine Art Geschäfte zu machen. Sie hätten die Leute früher informieren müssen, und nicht erst 2 Rechnungen schicken, nach 4 Wochen!.

Ich werde in Zukunft um den JAHR Verlag einen riesen Bogen machen und empfehlen kann man ihn auch nicht!


----------



## LOCHI (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute auch einen Brief per Post erhateln, mit der Mitteilung der Artikel sei vergriffen und ich sollte mir eine andere Prämie aussuchen.
> 
> Habe deren Hotline dann kontaktiert, und der Mitarbeiter meinte es gäbe keine Geräte mehr. Ich habe ihn damit konfrotiert ob das jetzt die Masche sie, und das man sich so seine Kunden vergraulen kann. Er hat sich aber auf nichts eingelassen.
> ...





Danke! Bitte mehr!!!! Sowas geht garnicht!|krach:


----------



## burki62 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ja, bitte...
vll sollte man einen tread aufmachen, der diesem verlag nen ordetlichen schaden (durch abo-kündigungen) bringt


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Na ich glaube den Schaden haben sie bald ganz von selbst. 
Bin mal gespannt was sie so antworten. 

Wir haben doch sicher ein paar Anwälte in unseren Reihen, hat da keiner Lust auf ein wenig Spass |supergri


----------



## Jan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

mir geht es in erster Linie nicht um das Gerät (klar das wäre echt top gewesen wenn das geklappt hätte). Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum wie mit den Kunden umgegangen wird. Das ist für mich keine Art und Weise und total unaktzeptabel. 

Jedem können Fehler passieren, und häte der Verlag relativ zeitnah die Leute informiert das es sich um einen Fehler handelt, hätten wohlmöglich die meisten auch Verständnis dafür gehabt.

Aber 4 Wochen warten, 2 Rechnungen schicken, und hab zweimal in der Zeit mit der Hotline telefoniert und mir wurde immer gesagt, alles passt und das Gerät wird ausgeliefert. So geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Deshalb meine Kündigung.

Ich werde mir das Gerät jetzt ganz regulär kaufen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Glaube um das Gerät geht es mittlerweile keinem mehr .... 
Es geht einfach um das Verhalten zu denken man könne mit den Kunden machen was man will.


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Glaube um das Gerät geht es mittlerweile keinem mehr ....
> Es geht einfach um das Verhalten zu denken man könne mit den Kunden machen was man will.


 

Richtig, man fühlt sich dermaßen verarscht.......

ich hab echt ein paar Stunden gebraucht um runter zu kommen.  

Ich habe selbst ne kleine Firma. Wenn ich mich im Preis verhaue, muß ich dafür gerade stehen. Da kann ich keinem Kunden später was vom Pferd erzählen. 

Dort im Hause sieht man das anscheinend ein wenig anders. 

Wer auch immer für dieses Chaos dort verantwortlich ist, hat sich ein tolles Eigentor geschossen.


----------



## burki62 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

geht mir genau so:m
wenn ich mich im preis vertue, muss ich damit klar kommen,
es sei denn, ich rede mit dem kunden und der hat ein einsehen.


----------



## GeorgeB (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir das gleiche. 

Zuerst eine Bestätigungsmail, dann nach 2 Wochen eine Mail, dass das Geld abgebucht ist. Gestern dann der Brief mit der Absage. Andere Prämie oder Geld zurück.

Können die da wirklich einfach so wieder raus, nachdem sie das Geld abgebucht haben?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe eine Mail erhalten das der Betrag abgebucht wurde - wurde aber garnicht ... ich glaube ich überweise denen die 55€ demnächst ;-)


----------



## Forellenteichangler (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wer hat in den letzten Tagen ebenso das "Nicht-mehr-Lieferbar"-Schreiben bekommen? 
Und wie reagiert ihr darauf / habt ihr darauf reagiert?


----------



## Forellenteichangler (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche.
> 
> Zuerst eine Bestätigungsmail, dann nach 2 Wochen eine Mail, dass das Geld abgebucht ist. Gestern dann der Brief mit der Absage. Andere Prämie oder Geld zurück.
> 
> Können die da wirklich einfach so wieder raus, nachdem sie das Geld abgebucht haben?



Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber rechtlich sind die wohl auf der sicheren Seite (Zitat aus deren AGB):
"Ein Kaufvertrag mit JTSV kommt erst dann zustande, wenn das bestellte Produkt an Sie versendet worden ist und der Versand an Sie mit einer zweiten E-Mail (Versandbestätigung) bestätigt wird."
Der Rechnungsversand ist somit m.E. keine Auftragsbestätigung / Auftragsannahme.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich werde damit reagieren alles was auch nur annährend mit dem Verlag zu tun hat zu kündigen und mein Geld einfordern. Natürlich auch jedem den ich kenne diesen Thread nahe legen, die hätten leichter die 50 Geräte oder wieviel das sein sollten lass es 100 sein verschickt. Wer so blöd ist und so die Kunden verarscht hat es nicht anders verdient. Meine Mail wurde noch nicht beantwortet aber ich kann mir den Text schon ganz genau vorstellen. Glaube jeder Versand hätte in den sauren Apfel gebissen um sein Gesicht zu bewahren oder zumindest den Fehler eingestanden aber da sind schon kluge Köpfe am Werk.


----------



## 0din (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

War wohl von vorneherein ein abgekarteres Spiel.Hab mich auch entschieden vom Abo Abstand zu halten!Echt eine Sauerei sowas.
Ich hoffe echt das sich niemand eine Ersatzprämie andrehen lässt.
Früher war der Kunde mal König aber das ist leider schon lange her.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Wäre doch auch alles kein Problem gewesen wenn sie das Angebot raus genommen hätten und alle angeschrieben hätte, hey du sorry, tut uns leid, aber um den Preis is nich. Dann hätte jeder gesagt, oh schade, aber ein Versuch wars wert und alles wäre Paletti gewesen. 30% hätten dennoch eine andere Prämie gewählt und sie hätten keine Kunden verloren sondern dazu gewonnen.


----------



## Der Mog (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Was mich ärgert, niemand, auch in den anderen Borden hat ein Gerät erhalten. Sollten tatsächlich nur Nichtbordys unter den ca. 50 Glücklichen seien???#d

Das macht mich so Sauer.#q#q#q

Die Geräte die dafür vorgesehen waren hätte man mit anstand wenigstens an die ersten Besteller rausrücken können.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

*Da  wird vom Jahr-Verlag ein Esox-Abo angeboten mit dem Lava Vakuumiergerät  als Prämie. Die Bestellung wird bestätigt, die Rechnung mit  aufgeführter Abo-Prämie wird versand und dann kommt gestern ein  Schreiben, dass man das Gerät nicht liefern kann. 

 So ein Verhalten ist mehr als Scheixxe und unprofessionell. 

 Ich für meinen Teil, und auch viele meiner angelnden Freunde, werden  garantiert nie mehr eine Zeitschrift aus dem Jahr Verlag kaufen.

 So geht man nicht mit Kunden um!

 Ich hab das Abo natürlich gekündigt, wenn die es versuchen sollten, von  meinem Konto den Abo-Preis abzubuchen, tragen die die Kosten für die  Rücklastschrift zusätzlich noch.

Entschuldigung, dass ich das Angebot gepostet habe, ich konnte ja nicht Wissen, dass die Werbeabteilung dort ...........edit by ralle !!!

Ich habe mit die Freiheit genommen, das auch bei Facebook auf deren Seite und natürlich auch bei mir zu posten. :m

Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell die die das wieder löschen.

*


----------



## Forellenteichangler (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Heute hatten wir die aktuelle Esox im Briefkasten - ist alles sehr "seriös": Abobestellung vor über 4 Wochen (12.9.?), letzte Woche Rechnung erhalten und wenige Tage vor der ersten Ausgabe / nach Zahlungseingang beim Verlag erhält man die Mitteilung, daß die Abo-Prämie nun komplett ausverkauft sei.
Kleiner "Gag" am Rande: In der aktuellen Esox (S. 51) wird für ein Geschenk-Abo als Weihnachtsgeschenk wie folgt geworben: "Fest Garantie - Bis zum 14. Dezember 2012 bestellt, vor Weihnachten geliefert!"
Kann mir einer bitte erklären, warum sie so was angeblich innerhalb von 10 Tagen hinbekommen, bei einer normalen Abo-Bestellung aber über 4 Wochen bis zur Rechnungsstellung benötigen???


----------



## Balticcruiser (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> *Da  wird vom Jahr-Verlag ein Esox-Abo angeboten mit dem Lava Vakuumiergerät  als Prämie. Die Bestellung wird bestätigt, die Rechnung mit  aufgeführter Abo-Prämie wird versand und dann kommt gestern ein  Schreiben, dass man das Gerät nicht liefern kann.
> 
> So ein Verhalten ist mehr als Scheixxe und unprofessionell.
> 
> ...




*Vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen!*

Der Verlag hat sich gegenüber potentiellen Abonnenten miserabel verhalten, aber rechtlich ist ihm nichts vorzuwerfen. 

Solche Posts geben dem Verlag aber die Möglichkeit zur Gegen-Offensive. Von Verleumdung über Beleidigung bis Rufschädigung. Und der Verlag könnte sich nicht nur gegen die Äußerung des Post-Erstelleres (direkt) rechtlich wehren, sondern auch gegen das Angelboard bzw. den / die verantwortlichen Board-Betreiber eine Klage wegen Veröffentlichung / Verbreitung von o. g. Äußerungen anstreben.

Nehmt es hin. Der Verlag hat in diesem speziellen Fall, trotz eigenem Fehler, miserabel gehandelt. Dass das Angebot ein hauseigener Fehler war, ist und war wohl jedem klar. Jeder probierts aus (ich auch), vielleicht klappts ja. 

OK, in den Kies gepuupt und Ende! 

Dem Verlag sind die Abo-Kündigungen egal und machen ihn auch nicht ärmer. Solange die Hefte mit Auflagen von jeweils ~70000 Stk. im freien Handel gekauft werden verdient er sich mit Werbeanzeigen 'nen goldenen Arxxx. Seht euch mal auf der Web-Site die Preise für Werbeanzeigen an.

Ich ärgere mich nicht mehr, kaufe das ALLPAX P 250, freue mich damit und gehe angeln!

PS: Ende Februar buche ich 3 Tage auf der Südwind (Fehmarn) mit 'nem Kumpel. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Also, Gruß + Petri Heil an alle vom

BALTICCRUISER #h


----------



## ralle (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Habe die Wortwahl mal geändert ,und wie Balticcruiser sagt - immer vor Enter drücken nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen!......Dem Verlag sind die Abo-Kündigungen egal und machen ihn auch nicht ärmer._* Solange die Hefte mit Auflagen von jeweils ~70000 Stk. im freien Handel gekauft werden verdient er sich mit Werbeanzeigen 'nen goldenen Arxxx. .....*_
> BALTICCRUISER #h



Der richtige Weg wäre dann die Unterstützer dieses Verlages - also deren Werbekunden - bei Einkäufen in Zukunft nicht mehr zu beachten.

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie dies zu einen solchen (in meinen Augen) schäbigen Verhalten stehen und ob diese so etwas auch weiterhin unterstützen möchten.


----------



## midradt (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mein Lava-Gerät ist am Donnerstag geliefert worden, bzw. der Paketbenachrichtigungsschein. Abholung dann Gestern.

Und das obwohl noch nicht geklärt ist was ich dafür zahlen muss. Abgebucht ist noch nichts von meinem Konto. Die zweite Rechnungsbestätigung wies bei mir aber einen Betrag von 195,20 EUR aus. Wurde vom Verlag eigenmächtig so geändert nachdem ich auch erst bei Bestellung den Betrag von 55,20 EUR bestätigt bekommen habe.

Das Lava-Gerät wurde direkt vom Werk aus an mich versandt. Im lava-Onlineshop ist das Gerät als sofort versandfähig gekennzeichnet. So wirft dieses die Frage auf von welcher vorliegenden Vorratsmenge der Verlag spricht, wenn das Gerät zum einen nicht vom Verlag selbst ausgeliefert wird und zum anderen es ab Werk lieferbar ist.

Bestellt hatte ich auch erst am 26.09.


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



midradt schrieb:


> Mein Lava-Gerät ist am Donnerstag geliefert worden, bzw. der Paketbenachrichtigungsschein. Abholung dann Gestern.
> 
> Und das obwohl noch nicht geklärt ist was ich dafür zahlen muss. Abgebucht ist noch nichts von meinem Konto. Die zweite Rechnungsbestätigung wies bei mir aber einen Betrag von 195,20 EUR aus. Wurde vom Verlag eigenmächtig so geändert nachdem ich auch erst bei Bestellung den Betrag von 55,20 EUR bestätigt bekommen habe.
> 
> ...



das ist im prinzip wurscht.
entscheidend ist welche menge x der verlag geordert hat.
ob dann der verlag selbst ausliefert oder es dem hersteller überläßt hat mit dem sachverhalt an sich nichts zu tun.
und eben die georderte menge x ist die vorratsmenge des verlages.und wenn die bestellungen über die menge x gehen, hat der verlag dann eben die klausel "so lange vorrat reicht"
wer das ding dann versendet ist vollkommen wumpe.

antonio


----------



## Der Mog (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Also ich denke, da wir ja die Zielgruppe des Verlages sind sollte man  davon ausgehen das Sie jetzt genug Werbung in eigener Sache gemacht  haben. Den auch eine schlechte Werbung |krach: ist eine Werbung.
Für mich ist der Verlag für die nächsten Jahre erstmal durch.|kopfkrat

Na  und ob sich der Verlag jetzt noch mehr mit den Bordys anlegt wage ich  zu bezweifeln. Ansonsten hätten Sie sich ja hier oder in einem anderen  Bord mal zu Wort gemeldet.

Man wie kann man nur so ignorant sein.#q

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist im prinzip wurscht.
> entscheidend ist welche menge x der verlag geordert hat.
> ob dann der verlag selbst ausliefert oder es dem hersteller überläßt hat mit dem sachverhalt an sich nichts zu tun.
> und eben die georderte menge x ist die vorratsmenge des verlages.und wenn die bestellungen über die menge x gehen, hat der verlag dann eben die klausel "so lange vorrat reicht"
> ...



Aber der Verlag hat das Angebot für 55€ aus dem Angebot genommen und danach ein Angebot mit 192€ eingestellt - oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung ?


----------



## Seele (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



midradt schrieb:


> Mein Lava-Gerät ist am Donnerstag geliefert worden, bzw. der Paketbenachrichtigungsschein. Abholung dann Gestern.
> 
> Und das obwohl noch nicht geklärt ist was ich dafür zahlen muss. Abgebucht ist noch nichts von meinem Konto. Die zweite Rechnungsbestätigung wies bei mir aber einen Betrag von 195,20 EUR aus. Wurde vom Verlag eigenmächtig so geändert nachdem ich auch erst bei Bestellung den Betrag von 55,20 EUR bestätigt bekommen habe.
> 
> ...




Das krasse ist ich habe am 23.09. bestellt also 3 Tage vor dir und habe nichts bekommen weil ausverkauft....


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

@ ulrich horst


jo ist richtig nur das eine hat mit dem andern nichts zu tun.
klar haben die nen fehler gemacht.
aber ob das gerät beim hersteller vorrätig ist und ob das gerät über den hersteller versendet wird, hat nix damit zu tun, ob es beim verlag für sein angebot noch vorrätig ist.
der verlag hat ne menge x geordert.
da kann beim hersteller die menge x + 1000 vorrätig sein, der verlag verfügt nur über die menge x.
wie gesagt das hat nix damit zu tun, daß sie beim preis nen fehler gemacht haben und jetzt versuchen irgendwie rauszukommen aus der nummer.

antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

@antonio : Und genau das sehe ich anders - einerseits wird behauptet die Geräte wären vergriffen - andererseits ein neues Angebot mit den gleichen Geräten (bloss zu einen höheren Preis) eingestellt.

Das beisst sich irgendwie.

Aber egal - ich werde wohl einmal bei der Verbraucherzentrale vorbeischauen - die paar Kröten für ein Beratungsgespräch werde ich einfach einmal riskieren ;-)


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

das ist richtig, nur in meinem ersten post ging es um die antwort darauf, daß die geräte vergriffen wären aber beim hersteller noch vorhanden und daß sie über den hersteller ausgeliefert werden.
wie gesagt die haben beim preis nen fehler gemacht und versuchen da wieder rauszukommen.
d sind sie wohl etwas überfordert

ps  die werden sagen die geräte zu dem neuen preis sind ne andere bestellung

antonio


----------



## Forellenteichangler (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



seele schrieb:


> Das krasse ist ich habe am 23.09. bestellt also 3 Tage vor dir und habe nichts bekommen weil ausverkauft....



Wir hatten es noch früher bestellt gehabt (12. oder 13.9.) und hatten nach der Rechnungsstellung / Rechnungsbegleichung vor einer Woche ebenso an diesem Donnerstag das "Nicht-mehr-lieferbar"-Schreiben bekommen......


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



ralle schrieb:


> Habe die Wortwahl mal geändert ,und wie Balticcruiser sagt - immer vor Enter drücken nochmal nachlesen.



Die Wortwahl war juristisch OK, ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass da B.... am Werk sind sondern, dass es den Anschein hat, dass da B.... am Werk sind.

Das Problem ist das menschliche Gehirn, dass schnell die eigene Meinung in das Gelesene überträgt, was aber auch gewollt war :q

Ach ja, ich hab übrigens nachweislich am 13.09.2012 bestellt und natürlich außer Lieferzusagen und der Rechnung über 55 € nichts bekommen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Der Verlag hat sich gegenüber potentiellen Abonnenten miserabel verhalten, *aber rechtlich ist ihm nichts vorzuwerfen. *



Und genau das ist momentan mehr als fraglich. 
Denn bei telefonischer Nachfrage, Rechnungserstellung, Abbuchung und Neueinstellung des Artikels mit geändertem Preis musste die Verfügbarkeit des Artikels bekannt sein. Stellt der Händler den Artikel ein, obwohl ihm bekannt ist das dieser nicht verfügbar ist, so verstößt er eindeutig gegen das Gesetz des unlauteren Wettbewerbs und macht sich damit rechtlich sehr wohl angreifbar.


----------



## burki62 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und genau das ist momentan mehr als fraglich.
> Denn bei telefonischer Nachfrage, Rechnungserstellung, Abbuchung und Neueinstellung des Artikels mit geändertem Preis musste die Verfügbarkeit des Artikels bekannt sein. Stellt der Händler den Artikel ein, obwohl ihm bekannt ist das dieser nicht verfügbar ist, so verstößt er eindeutig gegen das Gesetz des unlauteren Wettbewerbs und macht sich damit rechtlich sehr wohl angreifbar.


 
bis wann stand denn das lava mit dem höheren preis noch im angebot? jetzt bieten sie ja nur noch jacken in verschiedenen grössen an|kopfkrat


----------



## burki62 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hab da mal was hingeschreiben, schaun wir mal, ob und was sie antworten|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Du kannst Dein Anschreiben gerne hier als Absender veröffentlichen, aber bitte dran denken, dass Du die Antwort nicht hier reinstellen darfst bzw. nur daraus sinngemäß (nicht wörtlich) zitieren...

Um nicht mit irgendwelchen rechtlichen Dingen da in Schwierigkeiten zu kommen......


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Des hilft ja eh nichts, weil drauf reagieren tun die sowieso nicht. Bei mir kommt nichts zurück.


----------



## midradt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nachdem letzte Woche das Lava geliefert worden war, gab es heute die Abbuchung vom Konto: 195,20€ :e

Mail mit Forderung einer Erklärung ist an den Verlag raus.


----------



## zanderman111 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Geld zurückholen und selbst überweisen... Jedenfalls wenn man eine Rechnung in der richtigen Höhe hat...


----------



## ulfster (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Habe natürlich auch kein Gerät bekommen. Auf der Rechnung war das Gerät noch gelistet! Kurz nach der Bezahlung kam dann bedauerlicherweise das Schreiben "die Prämie ist alle"... #6

Ein entsprechendes Feedbackschreiben an die Marketingabteilung ist raus. Abo wieder gekündigt, von diesem Verlag werde ich nie wieder etwas kaufen.


----------



## burki62 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

das ist echt keine art und weise, was die da abziehen#q
hoffe nur, dass die daran knabbern werden!

hab gerade dieses hier erworben
http://www.ebay.de/itm/120972441955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.
werde dann berichten


----------



## burki62 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

uuuups, jetzt hab ich wohl 2 vakuumierer|kopfkrat
gerade hab ich ne abbuchung von 55,20 von meinem konto registriert.
denke der vorrat ist aufgebraucht|kopfkrat
hat mein schreiben doch was bewirkt?
na schaun wir mal


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> uuuups, jetzt hab ich wohl 2 vakuumierer|kopfkrat
> gerade hab ich ne abbuchung von 55,20 von meinem konto registriert.
> denke der vorrat ist aufgebraucht|kopfkrat
> hat mein schreiben doch was bewirkt?
> na schaun wir mal


 


Für 75€ würde ich den von Dir abnehmen. Habe zwar schon 
einen aus dem Vorjahr,aber ....... |supergri


----------



## Balticcruiser (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> uuuups, jetzt hab ich wohl 2 vakuumierer|kopfkrat
> gerade hab ich ne abbuchung von 55,20 von meinem konto registriert.
> denke der vorrat ist aufgebraucht|kopfkrat
> hat mein schreiben doch was bewirkt?
> na schaun wir mal



Nene, brauchst keine Angst haben, dass Du zuviel Geräte bekommst. Geliefert wird nur das Ebay-Teil #6.

Aber für die 55,20 € vom Jahr-Verlag bekommst Du 2 Jahre lang regelmäßig ein schönes Heft.................heißt "ESOX" .

Immer noch nicht begriffen? Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Caso (gutes Gerät) und Freude mit dem tollen Heft :vik:.


----------



## burki62 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ja, das befürchte ich auch, desshalb bekommen die auch die kündigung für das abo.


----------



## Jan (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob den schon einer ein Gerät erhalten hat für die 55,20?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Passiert wohl auch in anderen Branchen, Scheixxinternet ;-)) :
http://www.ftd.de/unternehmen/hande...stickets-wegen-software-fehlers/70108055.html


----------



## Seele (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Link geht nicht, muss man scheints rein kopieren

http://www.ftd.de/unternehmen/hande...stickets-wegen-software-fehlers/70108055.html


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Beschwerd hat sich bei FB ja auch der ein oder andere. Aber dafür muss ein Mitarbeiter auch mal den Account lese/überprüfen... Aber die trauen sich wohl nicht mehr online...


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> uuuups, jetzt hab ich wohl 2 vakuumierer|kopfkrat
> gerade hab ich ne abbuchung von 55,20 von meinem konto registriert.
> denke der vorrat ist aufgebraucht|kopfkrat
> hat mein schreiben doch was bewirkt?
> na schaun wir mal



Hmm - wenn man den Zeitrahmen berücksichtigt zwischen Deinem Schreiben sowie der Abbuchung KANN das nicht sein :q:q:q


----------



## burki62 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ja, das hätte mich auch gewundert
heute kam ne zeitschrift mit dem titel *ESOX*
ob das gerät doch noch kommt|kopfkrat
bin ja mal gespannt, wie die auf meine kündigung reagieren.
eigentlich überflüssig, da ja wohl kein vertrag zustande gekommen ist, solange die mir nicht die prämie schicken.
wenn die woche nix mehr ankommt, dann werde ich die kohle zurückbuchen lassen (geht doch oder?)


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> ja, das hätte mich auch gewundert
> heute kam ne zeitschrift mit dem titel *ESOX*
> ob das gerät doch noch kommt|kopfkrat
> bin ja mal gespannt, wie die auf meine kündigung reagieren.
> ...



Moin .........Burki,

ich möchte Dir die Hoffnung bestimmt nicht nehmen, aber wenn Du das "Pech" hast wird das LaVa geliefert und anschließend die Rechnung über 140 €.

Rechtlich ist ein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Du hast *nur* ein Angebot zum Abschluss eines Abo-Vertrages für die Zeitschrift ESOX abgegeben. Kein Vertrag für die gewählte Prämie!

Das Heft wurde geliefert, der Abo-Betrag abgebucht und somit ist der Vertrag rechtsgültig. Wenn die Prämie vergriffen ist hast Du die Möglichkeit, eine andere Prämie auszuwählen.

So wird der Verlag agumentieren. 

Als Tipp: ruf den Verlag an und erkläre ausdrücklich, dass Du den Antrag für das Abo nur unter der Voraussetzung gestellt hast, dass Du als Prämie das LaVa für 0,- € erhälst, wie auch zu Angebotsabschluss aus dem Online-Angebot ersichlich war.

Tu es, sonst hängst Du an dem Abo fest!

Ich hoffe, alles geht noch "gut" aus.

Wohl denen, die schon frühzeitig gekündigt haben!

BC


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> ja, das hätte mich auch gewundert
> heute kam ne zeitschrift mit dem titel *ESOX*
> ob das gerät doch noch kommt|kopfkrat
> bin ja mal gespannt, wie die auf meine kündigung reagieren.
> ...



nein das Gerät kommt nicht mehr! Mir wurde gesagt das wir "alle" die erste Ausgabe der Esox als kleine wiedergutmachung gratis behalten dürfen! Was ein glück aber auch :r:r|krach:
Geld bekommste zurück!


----------



## burki62 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

auch egal, hab ja jetzt nen anderes gerät aufgetrieben.
kumpel hat es heute bekommen und bereits vorgeführt.
fuzt tadellos#6
hauptsache ich bekomme die kohle zurück|kopfkrat
und mir bleibt in zukunft die esox erspart


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> auch egal, hab ja jetzt nen anderes gerät aufgetrieben.
> kumpel hat es heute bekommen und bereits vorgeführt.
> fuzt tadellos#6
> *hauptsache ich bekomme die kohle zurück|kopfkrat*
> *und mir bleibt in zukunft die esox erspart*






*Nur die "Esox", oder der Verlag? :m*


----------



## burki62 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> *Nur die "Esox", oder der Verlag? :m*


 
*beides natürlich#6*


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> *beides natürlich#6*


 

Werde ich bei künftigen Käufen unterstützen. #6#6#6


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Werde ich bei künftigen Käufen unterstützen. #6#6#6



Hoffe davon gibt es noch mehr!!! #6


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Werde ich bei künftigen Käufen unterstützen. #6#6#6





LOCHI schrieb:


> Hoffe davon gibt es noch mehr!!! #6



Jeder der es ernst meint sollte seine Meinung auch für immer und für Alle sichtbar machen! Sonst ist nach Weihnachten alles vergessen!

Ihr könnt gerne meine Signatur kopieren :m !


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



LOCHI, DU BIST MEIN HELD :vik:!

Meine Sympathie dir gegenüber hast Du #6!

Und jetzt schaun wir mal, wer sich noch ehrlich bekennt |uhoh:


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bin dabei :m.


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Kommt Leute da geht noch mehr! Alle quatschen von Zusammenhalt, jetzt aber! #6


----------



## Balticcruiser (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!





LOCHI schrieb:


> Kommt Leute da geht noch mehr! Alle quatschen von Zusammenhalt, jetzt aber! #6





Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Jeder der es ernst meint sollte seine Meinung auch für immer und für Alle sichtbar machen! Sonst ist nach Weihnachten alles vergessen!
> 
> Ihr könnt gerne meine Signatur kopieren :m !



Lochi sagts: da geht noch mehr!

Jetzt "Butter bei die Fische". Nicht nur quatschen, zeigt Euren Ärger! Öffentlich und auf Dauer! Ohne böse Hintergedanken, aber vielleicht fragt sich irgendwann Rainer Korn warum die Absatzzahlen seiner K&K zurückgehen |kopfkrat.

Vor 30 Jahren hieß es: Atomkraft nein danke. 

Hier heißt es jetzt: Jahr-Verlag nein danke.

BC


----------



## burki62 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

das haben die nun davon#6
ich bin dabei (hoffe es hat geklappt)


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Als kleines Zeichen meiner Solidarität:


Habe soeben die Abos von Blinker u. Kutter&Küste
gekündigt.:m


----------



## faxe123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Guten morgen zusammen,

also, mir geht es genauso wie vielen von euch, abo abgeschlossen fuer 55,20€, bezahlt und nicht erhalten bis auf einen anruf und einer mail das es so nicht mehr geliefert werden kann.
habe gerade dem verlag einen langen netten brief geschrieben und denen erklaert das ein vertrag zustande gekommen ist und ich auf ausfuehrung genau dieses vertrages bestehe und mit einer evtl. sammelklage gedroht sollte das nicht geschehen.
mal sehen was passiert. 
ich møchte mein schreiben an den verlag hier nicht gerne reinsetzen, aber wenn jemand diesen lesen møchte, dann kann er ihn gerne ueber PN anfragen und ich sende ihn dann zu

gruss
peter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



faxe123 schrieb:


> ....und mit einer evtl. sammelklage gedroht sollte das nicht geschehen.
> mal sehen was passiert.



Sammelklage??? Sind wir in Amerika?


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

@ faxe

wenn du da mal nicht irrst bezüglich des zustandekommens des vertrages.

"§ 2 Vertragsschluss
Ihre Bestellung stellt ein Angebot an JTSV zum Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages dar. Auf eine im Internet-Shop von JTSV aufgegebene Bestellung erhalten Sie eine E-Mail, die den Eingang Ihrer Bestellung bei JTSV bestätigt und deren Einzelheiten erläutert (Bestellbestätigung). Die Bestellbestätigung stellt keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes dar. Sie soll lediglich den Eingang Ihrer Bestellung bestätigen. Ein Kaufvertrag mit JTSV kommt erst dann zustande, wenn das bestellte Produkt an Sie versendet worden ist und der Versand an Sie mit einer zweiten E-Mail (Versandbestätigung) bestätigt wird. Soweit Produkte aus ein und derselben Bestellung nicht in der Versandbestätigung aufgeführt sind, kommt hierüber kein Kaufvertrag zustande. Wir sind berechtigt, Ihr Angebot innerhalb von zwei Wochen durch Versand der Ware und Versand der Versandbestätigung anzunehmen. Vertragspartner ist die Jahr Top Special Verlag GmbH & Co. KG. "

es gibt keine sammelklagen in deutschland da kannst du drohen wie du willst.

antonio


----------



## faxe123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

@ antonio

das ist soweit richtig mit den vertragsbestimmungen, aber ob die so vor gericht durchgehen bezweifle ich.
wir, als ich noch selbstaendig war, hatten seinerzeit geschaeftsbedingungen, die von unserem landesverband ausgearbeitet wurden, die wurden von verschiedenen gerichten gekaenzelt weil die angeblich zu einseitg zu unseren gunsten gewesen sein sollten.

diese geschaeftsbedingungen sind aus meiner sichr sicht, wenn ich diese mit unseren damaligen vergleiche noch einseitiger zu gunsten des verlages das ich bezweifle das die damit durchkommen.

mal sehen wie die auf mein schreiben reagieren.

gruss peter


----------



## kaipiranja (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



antonio schrieb:


> @ faxe
> 
> es gibt keine sammelklagen in deutschland da kannst du drohen wie du willst.
> 
> antonio



 ...richtig Sammelklage in Deutschland gibt es nicht, eine Gruppe von Klägern kann sich aber durch einen Anwalt vertreten lassen...

Außerdem wäre diese Geschichte etwas für die Verbrauicherzentrale....

Gruß, Kai


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



faxe123 schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> das ist soweit richtig mit den vertragsbestimmungen, aber ob die so vor gericht durchgehen bezweifle ich.
> wir, als ich noch selbstaendig war, hatten seinerzeit geschaeftsbedingungen, die von unserem landesverband ausgearbeitet wurden, die wurden von verschiedenen gerichten gekaenzelt weil die angeblich zu einseitg zu unseren gunsten gewesen sein sollten.
> ...



ich denke schon, daß die bestand haben werden, so ein verlag beschäftigt keine hobbyjuristen, wie so mancher verband.

antonio


----------



## faxe123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



antonio schrieb:


> ich denke schon, daß die bestand haben werden, so ein verlag beschäftigt keine hobbyjuristen, wie so mancher verband.
> 
> antonio



das ist auch wohl wahr,

aber die haben bauernfaengerei betrieben und vorsichtig ausgedrueckt weiss ich nicht ob das sogar als betrugsversuch durchgeht, weil einigen (vielen?) 55,20€ in rechnung gestellt wurden und teilweise 140 € oder sogar 195 € einfach abgebucht wurden ohne diese leute vorher zu benachrichtigen!!!

ist das ok so? wie wuerdet ihr das bezeichnen?

Gruss Peter


----------



## faxe123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

...da drehen sich einigen kleinigkeiten im kreis aus meiner sicht zu ungunsten des verlages und daher denke ich, das es fuer die besser sein wird, zumindest bei einigen, einzulenken und klein beizugeben.
viele richter stehen auf seite der verbraucher, das habe ich selbst oft genug erleben muessen.

gruss peter


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ich bezeichne die sache nicht als ok, im gegenteil, nicht das du mich da falsch verstehst.
nur eben recht haben und recht bekommen sind zwei paar schuhe.
was bei wem wie abgebucht wurde kann ich nicht beurteilen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



faxe123 schrieb:


> ...da drehen sich einigen kleinigkeiten im kreis aus meiner sicht zu ungunsten des verlages und daher denke ich, das es fuer die besser sein wird, zumindest bei einigen, einzulenken und klein beizugeben.
> viele richter stehen auf seite der verbraucher, das habe ich selbst oft genug erleben muessen.
> 
> gruss peter




nur was du denkst ist für die nicht relevant.
und die richter können sonst wie auf seiten der verbraucher stehen, wenn die agb wasserdicht sind, hilft das auch nicht.
denen ihre rechtsabteilung wird denen schon zu einer verfahrensweise geraten haben.

antonio


----------



## faxe123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ich weiss nicht mehr ob ich es hier im tread gelesen habe oder in einem anderen angelforum, aber dort haben einige druber berichtet das ein anderer betrag abgebucht wurde ohne die vorher zu informieren.
grosse hoffnungen mache ich mir auch nicht....aber wer nichts versucht kann auch nicht klueger werden dadurch.

gruss peter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



antonio schrieb:


> ...ich denke schon, daß die bestand haben werden, so ein verlag beschäftigt keine hobbyjuristen, wie so mancher verband.
> 
> antonio



Meinst du etwa Quelle hätte damals Hobbyjuristen beschäftigt?
Hat Ihnen trotzdem nix genutzt (und das waren ein paar Euro mehr).
Kann diese Denkweise nicht verstehen, so nach dem Motto "Wenn die das so machen wird es schon richtig sein" #d


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

weiß zwar nicht welchen sachverhalt du mit quelle jetzt konkret meinst, ist aber auch egal.
du hast mich falsch verstanden.
die denkweise hab ich nicht.
und wenn jemand herausfinden will ob das rechtens ist, dann muß er juristische schritte einleiten.
klar besteht die möglichkeit, daß sie auf dummenfang gehen, das wäre aber dann ein schlechter/frecher rat von ihren juristen.
aber manchmal oder auch öfter siegt frechheit eben.
so ist das im realen leben.

antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...richtig Sammelklage in Deutschland gibt es nicht, eine Gruppe von Klägern kann sich aber durch einen Anwalt vertreten lassen...
> 
> *Außerdem wäre diese Geschichte etwas für die Verbrauicherzentrale....*Gruß, Kai



Kommt doch noch - hab ich doch geschrieben.
Evtl. schaffe ich es Morgen, ansonsten nächste Woche.

Wer will kann mir seinen Fall p.PN schicken, dann habe ich etwas mehr zum vorlegen :

- RL-Name und Anschrift
- wann bestellt
- wann was für ein Schreiben bekommen
- wann wurde welcher Betrag abgebucht
- eventuelle Anschreiben von euch sofern bereits eine schriftliche Reaktion des Verlages vorliegt
- eventuelle Gedächtnisprotokolle von Telefongesprächen

Uli


----------



## Norge Fan (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Als kleines Zeichen meiner Solidarität:
> 
> 
> Habe soeben die Abos von Blinker u. Kutter&Küste
> gekündigt.:m


 

Dein Ernst Jürgen ????????????????  #r

Wenn das Schule macht bekommen wir die Lava vielleicht doch noch  :m.


----------



## Seele (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Übrigends, es geht auch anders 

http://snipz.de/2012/alitalia-durch...ationale-fluge-ebenfalls-zu-genialen-preisen/


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Dein Ernst Jürgen ???????????????? #r
> 
> *Wenn das Schule macht bekommen wir die Lava vielleicht doch noch  :m.*







Das liegt jetzt an Euch. Ich habe meinen Schritt gemacht.:m


----------



## Balticcruiser (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja Jürgen, ich befürchte, (wie so oft) viele Lippen-Bekenntnisse aber für Taten zu bequem oder zu feige.

Mein Respekt jedem, der zu seiner Meinung steht und auch konsequent handelt #6.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hat eigentlich einer von euch bereits eine schriftliche Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten? Sei es jetzt für die Esox oder für eine andere Zeitschrift, die man als persönliche Reaktion gekündigt hat. Ich hatte beispielsweise letzten Donnerstagmittag mein Blinker-Abo gekündigt (mich hierbei auch explzit auf die la.va-Geschichte bezogen) und bisher noch keine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Seele (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nein, die reagieren auf gar nichts. Hab auch gleich alles gekündigt, der Kundenservice ist sowas von grottenschlecht, das hab ich noch nirgends erlebt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



seele schrieb:


> Nein, die reagieren auf gar nichts. Hab auch gleich alles gekündigt, *der Kundenservice* ist sowas von grottenschlecht, das hab ich noch nirgends erlebt.


 

Haben die denn einen? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Für mich ist das eine Pennertruppe.:m


----------



## burki62 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hab auch noch keine bestätigung, obwohl ich eine automatische bestätigung vom eingang meines schreibens erhalten haben ...., aber das bereits vor 3 tagen|kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ääääh bin gerade bisschen verwirrt, aber anscheinend krieg ich jetzt das Vakuumiergrät doch laut einer Email. Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann hat der Verlag vielleicht doch gemerkt wie sauer die Kunden sind. 
Komischerweise sind aber jetzt auf einmal wieder Geräte da


----------



## LOCHI (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Leute :vik: man glaubt es nicht....
Gerade hat mich eine sehr nette Frau vom Verlag angerufen und sich tausend mal entschuldigt. Es wäre viel faslsch gelaufen und sie möchten mich doch so gerne als Kunde behalten. Auf die Frage ob ich die Prämie für 55,20EUR denn noch haben möchte kam von mir nur ein verwundertes... ääähhm, klar!
Ich fragte sie woher der Sinneswandel wohl kommt und ob es eventuell am öffentlichen Druck liegt, darauf kam nur ein verschämtes... ja vielleicht mit einem leichten lächeln.
Da mein Geld noch immer nicht zurück auf meinem Konto ist wird das Lava nun nächsten Dienstag an mich versendet#6
Warum also nicht gleich so?

Wenn alles glatt geht kann man den Verlag eventuell noch mal mit nen blauen Auge davon kommen lassen.
Ich hoffe euch alle erreicht bald die selbe Nachricht!
mfg...Lochi


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Wenn das denn klappt werde ich mir wohl sogar demnächst das K+K Magazin abonnieren - hatte ich eigentlich schon lange vor.

Uli


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.
Abo und Vakuumierer für 55,20 EUR. Heute bestätigt und auf dem Weg.

Aller Widerstand scheint gewirkt zu haben.
Ist halt so im richtigen Leben: Manchmal sollte man Fehler eingestehen und die Folgen einfach durchstehen.

Diese Entscheidung des Verlages verdient jetzt meine Anerkennung.


----------



## faxe123 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

auch ich habe gerade eine Mail erhalten:  das abo wird mit geraet so wie angeboten naechste woche versendet!!!

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fremder Breife/Mails!]  ok, wusste ich nicht, sorry
  Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung gerne auch telefonisch."


Jetzt ist glaube und hoffe ich alles auf dem richtigen Weg, habe denen gerade geantwortet und gefragt ob das jetzt auch zu dem angebotenen preis von 55,20€ geliefert wird und das ich darueber gerne eine Bestaetigung haette.


mal sehen ob das jetzt endlich klappt.


Gruss aus Norge
Peter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Und Ihr werdet es nicht glauben was gerade in der Post war .... das LAVA ist da :q

Damit dürfte ich wohl momentan (noch) einer der Wenigen sein die es erhalten haben.

Da zeigt sich mal wieder das der Verbraucher sich doch nicht alles gefallen lassen sollte. 
Nicht wie hier von manchen geschrieben "die werden schon im Recht sein ..." und einfach alles akzeptieren.

Trotz der Freude das ich das Gerät erhalten habe, bleibt ein sehr negativer Beigeschmack bei der ganzen Aktion. Der Umgang und die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden war wirklich unter aller Kanone. Zudem vermisse ich eine öffentliche Stellungnahme des Verlags (ob per eMail an alle Abonnenten oder z.Bsp. in diesem Thread). Man hat dort scheinbar die Wichtigkeit einer guten Kundenkommunikation noch nicht erkannt. 
Zudem bleibt momentan fraglich ob nun alle Abonnenten beliefert werden (wo wir wieder bei dem Thema Kundenkommunikation wären).

Ob ich meine Abos nach der Mindestlaufzeit behalte ist mehr als fraglich.


Hier mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung von mir:

*18.09.2012* - Bestellung

*12.10.2012* - Rechnung erhalten, Lava als Prämie aufgeführt

*17.10.2012* - Schreiben des Verlags Prämie sei nicht mehr verfügbar.

*18.10.2012* - der Verlag hat ein nettes Schreiben von mir  erhalten, in dem ich ein paar Details des Vorgangs hinterfrage  (Warenbestandsprüfung, geändertes Angebot usw.) und ein wenig die  rechtliche Seite anzweifle (zu Stande kommen des Vertrags, UWG usw.)

*19.10.2012* - Antwort des Verlags a la "irtümlicherweise während  der Systemumstellung ein falscher Brief an Sie versendet" ....  "natürlich wird die Prämie OHNE Zuzahlung an sie versendet", Antworten auf die gestellten Fragen leider nicht

*22.10.2012* - Abbuchung 55,20€
*
24.10.2012* - erneute eMail des Verlags ".... Prämie am 22.10.2012  versendet und sollte innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage zugestellt  werden..."

*26.10.2012 -* *das Lava ist eingetroffen*


Bleibt momentan nur zu hoffen das Ihr alle auch bald glückliche Besitzer eines LAVA seid.


----------



## LOCHI (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Also ich glaube nicht das sie diesmal wieder einen Rückzieher machen. Das wäre dann mehr als dreist!
Dennoch bleibt die Signatur stehen bis ich das Lava in der Hand halte...


----------



## burki62 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

also ich hatte gerade ne mail von denen geöffnet, indem sie mir den normalfall beschreiben.
mit der ausgabe "esox" geht auch die ausgewählte prämie auf den weg, aber leider haben die von ihrem zulieferer die info erhalten, dass keine geräte mehr verfügbar sind und ich mir gern eine andere prämie auswählen kann, stellen mir aber frei, dieses abo nicht einzugehen und erstatten mir selbstverständlich den betrag|kopfkrat


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Naja, probieren können sie es mal, in der Hoffnung das viele das Abo aufgeben. 
Ich würde empfehlen nicht locker zu lassen. Glaube wenn wirklich jemand den Rechtsweg einschlägt, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht.


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Jetzt sowieso, weil gelogen war es ja mit dem, dass es keine Geräte mehr gibt.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Irgendwie komisch wenn ich das durchrechne :
(alles gerundet und die Kosten der Zeitschrift ausser acht gelassen.)
Das Lava kostet im Handel 300,-€ und war mit einer Zuzahlung von 55,- zu erwerben - machte also ein Werbegeschenk in Höhe von 245,-€.
Die nun angebotenen Jacken werden mit 170,-€ gehandelt und kosten als Werbeprämie 100,-€ - macht eine Differenz von 70,-€.

Noch ein paar Glasperlen gefällig ?


----------



## burki62 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

na geht doch
wenn aber die prämie am 16.10 in den versand gegeben wurde, warum kann es jetzt noch bis zu 2 wochen dauern|kopfkrat
da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir waren es nur 2 Tage ....

Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier, haben jetzt alle das Abo gekündigt oder sich ne tolle Jacke als Prämie genommen?

Oder sollten etwa alle ein Lava zugesagt bekommen haben?


----------



## Kotzi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe eine Email zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes geschrieben.
Kann nicht sein dass die eine hälfte nach Protest ein Gerät zugesprochen bekommt und die anderen weiterhin in die Röhre kucken.


----------



## midradt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte schreiben an welche Adresse ihr eure Mails geschickt habt. Hatte meine Mail letzten Montag an abo@esox.de gesendet. Nur geantwortet hat von denen bis heute niemand. Nicht mal ne Bestätigung, dass die Mail eingegangen ist.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Naja, würde dann doch eher mal an Jahr-TSV schreiben, keine Ahnung wo die abo@esox.de aufläuft :

http://www.jahr-tsv.de/kontakt/index.php


----------



## burki62 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

versuch es mal damit kundenservice@dpv.de


----------



## zanderman111 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir tat sich auch die ganze Zeit nichts. Immer wieder angerufen und immer wieder vertröstet worden (was sollen die an der Hotline auch machen). Dann wollte ich mich gestern in eine Abteilung durchstellen lassen, ging nicht, mir wurde aber versprochen, daß sich bis heut mittag einer bei mir meldet. Ratet mal was nicht passiert ist: Richtig, keinen Anruf erhalten.
Da ich sowas von genervt war, hab ich Alexandra Jahr persönlich angemailt. Innerhalb von 10 Minuten eine Antwort von ihr persönlich bekommen: Sie kümmert sich. Versprochen.
Noch mal 5 Minuten später: Anruf + mail: Mein Gerät wurde persönlich von einer Mitarbeiterin zur Poststelle gebracht und ist spätestens übermorgen bei mir...
Geht doch....


----------



## zanderman111 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ne, ins Forum stelle ich die nicht... Ansonsten gerne per PN aber erst, wenn ich das Teil in den Fingern halte...


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mit was kommt denn der Hobel, DPD, GLS????? Auf jeden Fall dauert es lang


----------



## zanderman111 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Mit was weiss ich nicht... Sie versenden nur Dienstags...


----------



## Norge Fan (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts vom Verlag gehört #c. 

Keine Ahnung mit welchem Maß das gemessen wird. 

Ich warte noch bis zum WE und dann werd ich denen noch mal massiv auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich hab auch die Info das nur Dienstag prämien rausgehen. Naja noch zwei Feiertage die Woche... Wenn Montag nix da ist wird wohl wieder was passieren 

Wer Wind säht, wird Sturm ernten!!!


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Mein Gerät wurde persönlich von einer Mitarbeiterin zur Poststelle gebracht und ist spätestens übermorgen bei mir...
> Geht doch....



Denk das wird vom Hersteller verschickt?#c?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> versuch es mal damit kundenservice@dpv.de



Hast du unter der Adresse schon eine Antwort erhalten ??

Uli


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nachdem man mir geschrieben hatte, dass ich mir eine andere Prämie aussuchen solle war ich mit der Sache eigentlich durch. Der kurz darauf gemachten Abbuchung von 55,20 Euro hab ich natürlich widersprochen und den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen.

Heute kam dann eine Mail, dass man sich für die Umstände bei der Auslieferung entschuldigt. Ob ich noch Interesse an der Prämie habe und ob man den Betrag noch mal abbuchen darf.

Klar, wenn man sich entschuldigt bin ich nicht nachtragend.


----------



## burki62 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Hast du unter der Adresse schon eine Antwort erhalten ??
> 
> Uli


 
ja schon!

hab auch heute ne mail erhalten, indem steht, dass der verlag wieder neue geräte erhalten hat und ich innerhalb 2 tage meine prämie erhalten werde (ohne zuzahlung der 140€)

geb bescheid, wenn das gerät da ist
dann kan ich auch meine signatur ändern


----------



## Balticcruiser (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nach 2 Telefonaten und 2 E-Mails (die 2. höflich aber mit Druck (habe die Verbraucherberatung erwähnt)) kam heute der ersehnte Anruf: Die Kündigung wird zurückgenommen und die Prämie ohne Zuzahlung verschickt, sobald der Heft-Betrag gutgeschrieben ist . Kann 2 Wochen dauern, aber das deckt sich ja mit anderen Posts.

Übrigens: 1. Mail an Kundenservice@dpv.de, 2. Mail an jtsv@dpv.de.

Sobald das Gerät da ist werde (muss) ich die Signatur ändern. Der Verlag hatte Mist gebaut, aber zum Schluss doch kundenfreundlich gehandelt. Vielleicht lag's auch am massiven Druck und der zunehmenden Negativ-Propaganda.

An dieser Stelle danke ich allen Membern, die die Stirn hatten und mit ihrer Signatur (s.u.) öffentlich zu Ihrer Meinung standen! #h

BC


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe nun auch die Zusage für die Lieferung (Ende nächster Woche) bekommen.

Im Endeffekt nach 2 EMails ohne Reaktion einfach einmal angerufen und kurze Zeit später war die Zusage da.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Scheint ja wirklich so, als wenn jetzt alle Besteller beliefert würden. Warum denn nicht gleich so, hätte die ne Menge negative Presse erspart.


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Also hab grad zuhause angerufen und es ist tatsächlich ein Päcktchen gekommen. Vielleicht muß ich heute noch die Signatur ändern.... mal gucken, ich meld mich dann wieder!#h


----------



## zanderman111 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Meiner ist heute auch eingetrudelt...


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Lava ist da! Respeckt! #h


----------



## olaft64 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich hatte jetzt eigentlich eine Signatur erwartet a la "Der Jahr-Verlag und ich sind wieder Freunde"... 

Dir und allen anderen Erfolgreichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Vakuumierer!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Wiso Freunde? Ich wollte nur eins und das hab ich
Heute is die Kündigung für die Esox per Einschreiben raus.
Allerdings find ich es klasse wie der Verlag reagiert und versucht Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben! Respeckt und danke dafür!!!
Nur Freunde werden wir deswegen nicht, sind ja selber schuld.
mfg #h


----------



## Seele (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir auch da und funktioniert tadellos. 
Gerade nochmal die Kurve gekratzt und ich muss sagen sehr gut vom Verlag, auch wenn etwas spät. Großes Lob.


----------



## Norge Fan (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Heute kam ne Mail das ich das Gerät nächste Woche erhalte. 

Da es bei euch auch klappt, bin ich da recht zuversichtlich.


----------



## midradt (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir heute auch ne Mail, dass von den abgebuchten 195,20 € jetzt wieder 140 € auf mein Konto zurückgebucht werden. Gerät hatte ich ja schon erhalten.


----------



## burki62 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

mit welchem verein stellen die das teil denn zu?+
hab bei mir ne karte im briefkasten von gls, die angeblich mehrfach bei mir gewesen sind und das päckchen zur abholung bereit liegt#c


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Kam normal mit der Post bei mir!


----------



## midradt (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

geliefert von DHL


----------



## burki62 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

hmmm, das von gls lag dann doch vor meiner bürotür, war aba kein lava#q
bin dann mal auf die post von morgen gespannt


----------



## Forellenteichangler (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Haben heute ebenso ein la.va erhalten!


----------



## burki62 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

#q bei mir hat sich noch immer nix getan#c


----------



## Norge Fan (3. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen mehr, dauert halt nur ein paar Tage :m.


----------



## Baramundi (5. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich hab meins auch am Freitag erhalten. Top Gerät!!


----------



## Kotzi (5. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Ich habe auch soeben eine E-Mail mit einer Entschuldigung und einer Zusage dass das Gerät morgen Versand wird gekriegt.


----------



## burki62 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

bei mir noch immer nix:c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Geduld - kommt schon noch.


----------



## zanderman111 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch soeben eine E-Mail mit einer Entschuldigung und einer Zusage dass das Gerät morgen Versand wird gekriegt.




Glückwunsch.... Danngeht es heute raus und spätestens zum WE ist es da...


----------



## midradt (7. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



midradt schrieb:


> Bei mir heute auch ne Mail, dass von den abgebuchten 195,20 € jetzt wieder 140 € auf mein Konto zurückgebucht werden. Gerät hatte ich ja schon erhalten.


 
Gestern wurden die 140€ wieder meinem Konto gutgeschrieben.


----------



## ralle (7. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Heute kam diese Mail!

[Zitat] vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Der Versand der Prämie wurde am 16.10.2012 in Auftrag gegeben.

Sollten Sie die Prämie in dieser Woche bzw. spätestens Anfang kommender Woche nicht erhalten haben, bitten wir noch einmal um kurze Rückantwort.

Die Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir vielmals zu entschuldigen. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Abonnement.


Dann schaun'mer mal


----------



## Ulli3D (8. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Bei mir wurde gestern auch wieder der Betrag von 55,20 Euronen abgebucht, bin jetzt gespannt, wann das Teil ankommt.


----------



## faxe123 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

ich habe mein geraet inzwischen bekommen, nach einigem hin- und hergemaile an die geschaeftsleitung.
denke der rest von euch wird die nun auch bekommen. mir wurde auch mitgeteilt das das geraet versendet wurdet und hat trotzdem 2 wochen gedauert bis es ankam....also habt etwas geduld.

gruss peter


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Soeben auch erhalten.
Womit ich Morgen früh losdüse , `nen ordentlichen Braten hole , diesen mit Hilfe des Gerätes in Marinade vakuumiere ,diesen dann Samstag Abend wieder befreie , in ordentlich mit Rub behandel und am Sonntag Abend gibbet dann :

*Pulled Pork !*


----------



## Norge Fan (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Heute ist das Lava eingetrudelt, geht doch .


----------



## Ulli3D (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Auch bei mir ist es schon da, jetzt nur noch nach Tipps suchen, wie man damit auch haushaltsübliche Gefrierbeutel verarbeiten kann.


----------



## Balticcruiser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

*Das LaVa ist  da !!!*

Morgen wird es einigen Räucher-Makrelen aus dem TRO mächtig eng werden  !

Dank nochmal an *ULLI3D* für den 1. Tipp-Post #h! Wäre sonst nie so "günstig" an ein TOP-Gerät gekommen (wie viele von uns).

Gruß an Alle....

BC


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Also ich hab bei Vakuumtüte.de bestellt und da brauch ich wirklich keine normalen verwenden. Hab ein Gerät für 300 Euro, da nehm ich auch ordnetliche Tüten für 10 Cent das Stück.


----------



## burki62 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

auch bei mir stand heute ein paket mit nem LA.VA vor der tür
alles wird gut:m


----------



## knutemann (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist es schon da, jetzt nur noch nach Tipps suchen, wie man damit auch haushaltsübliche Gefrierbeutel verarbeiten kann.



Lies mal die Bedienungsanleitung:k Da steht auch, wie du normale Beutel verwenden kannst#6 Aber ich nehm auch nur die mit Struktur, da du mit den anderen ein fürchterliches Getüddel hast. Solltet ihr irgendwelche feuchten Sachen (Fleisch, Fisch) einfrieren, einfach ein Srück Haushaltspapier auf das richtige Maß falten und dann oberhalb des Gefriergutes mit in den Beutel. Denn bei dieser Vakuumkiste saugt euch das Teil doch einiges an Feuchtigkeit aus dem Beutel


----------



## burki62 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei Vakuumtüte.de bestellt und da brauch ich wirklich keine normalen verwenden. Hab ein Gerät für 300 Euro, da nehm ich auch ordnetliche Tüten für 10 Cent das Stück.


 

also, ich hab hier bestellt http://www.allpax.de/index.php/cat/c1529_Beutel.htmlb


----------



## Balticcruiser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei Vakuumtüte.de bestellt und da brauch ich wirklich keine normalen verwenden. Hab ein Gerät für 300 Euro, da nehm ich auch ordnetliche Tüten für 10 Cent das Stück.



oder hier: http://www.vakuumbeutel.eu/index.php


----------



## Ulli3D (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Den Vakuumbeutel.eu wollte ich auch gerade reinstellen, sind doch locker 50% zu sparen gegenüber La-va. 

Die vorhandenen einfachen Beutel kann man ja immer noch nehmen, um Lebensmittel mit viel Feuchtigkeit mittels Innenbeutel zu vakuumieren.

Wenn ich den Vakuumierversuch mit den bisher verwendeten Beuteln mit Einfachvakuumierer vergleiche, nee,  kann man nicht, ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.:m


----------



## Ulli3D (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Eigentlich ist es mal interessant, wer denn alles ein La-Va Gerät bekommen hat. 

Ich mach hier mal eine Liste, wer nicht drauf ist, einfach die Liste kopieren und in einem neuen Posting vervollständigen:



Seele
Lochi
FisherMan66
Faxe123
Keine_Ahnung
BalticCruiser
Ulrich Horst
Zandermann111
NorgeFan
midradt
Forellenteichangler
Baramundi
Kotzi
ralle
Ulli3D
Huchenfreak

Anscheinend haben wir hier einen Sturm im Wasserglas für rund 3.800 Euro Brutto veranstaltet, Wenn man bedenkt, was eine ganzseitige Anzeige in Farbe kostet, es war für den Verlag günstiger, die Geräte von La-va liefern zu lassen, als sich weiterhin der Negativkritik ausgesetzt zu sehen.


Ach ja, die Aussage: "keine Geräte geliefert bekommen..." war natürlich voll Scheixxe oder hat jemand sein Gerät nicht vom Hersteller geliefert bekommen?


Trotzdem, ich finde es gut, dass der Verlag seine Fehler so gerade bügelt, Hut ab! :m


----------



## Balticcruiser (10. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hey Ulli, nicht Baitcruiser......ich bin der BalticCruiser (seit 32 Jahren Ostsee + Kattegat beangelt) #h .

Im _Norwegen-Angelforum.net _sind bis jetzt auch 8 glückliche "LaVa Power-Vakuumierer".

Gerade getestet: das LaVa ist ja 'ne Wucht !

BC


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Hey Ulli, nicht Baitcruiser......ich bin der BalticCruiser (seit 32 Jahren Ostsee + Kattegat beangelt) #h .



Geändert, Sorry


----------



## faxe123 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist es schon da, jetzt nur noch nach Tipps suchen, wie man damit auch haushaltsübliche Gefrierbeutel verarbeiten kann.



das kannst du glaube ich vergesen !!
ich habe das lava 300 schon einige jahre und habe sehr viel tueten von verschiedenen herstellern ausprobiert.
resultat ist, das ich mir jetzt wieder die rollenware direkt von lava bestellt habe.
grund, diese tueten sind dicker und graeten oder knochen druecken nicht so leicht durch.
auch habe ich schon versucht, fisch und fleisch erst in normale gefrierbeutel zu legen und dann in die billigtueten zum einschweissen. bekommt man kein so gutes vakuum hin.
am besten die originalen tueten oder rollenware und dann ein streifen kuechenpapier aufrollen und in die tuetenøffnung legen, so saugt sich das mit austretender fluessigkeit voll und man saut sich das geraet nicht so ein.

gruss peter


----------



## Huchenfreak (10. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Auch ich habe gester ein Lava erhalten - Juhu


----------



## Leoleo (10. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hallo,

zu der Frage, ob es noch Besteller gibt, welche bisher keine Lava-Prämie erhalten haben:

Ich kenne noch mindestens 2 Personen, welche einerseits auf den Versand, andererseits auf eine Nachricht seitens des Verlages warten.

Aber das wird wohl schon... sonst werden die Beiden sich hierzu noch in geeigneter Weise äußern |krach:

Der Leo...


----------



## burki62 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

sooo, ich hab jetzt 2 geräte, da ich nicht mehr mit nem positiven ausgang gerechnet hatte#q
mal ne frage in die runde#c
hab jetzt das caso v 100 und das la.va 100, zwischen den beiden liegen ja welten, wobei das caso sehr einfach gehalten ist und eigentlich das selbe bringt, wie das la.va;+
für das la.va hätt ich einen abnehmer für 150eus (zwar nen bissel wenig, wenn ich vom neupreis ausgehe)
was würdet ihr machen?
la.va oder caso abgeben?

gruss burki


----------



## Balticcruiser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> was würdet ihr machen?
> la.va oder caso abgeben?
> 
> gruss burki



La.Va behalten!

Grund: deutscher Hersteller, Ersatzteil-Garantie für 20 Jahre, Verschleißteile sind direkt zu bestellen und selber auszutauschen. Und Technik wie die einfachen Profigeräte.

CASO ist nur Vertrieb! Hersteller? Ersatzteilversorgung?

Übrigens vertreibt Allpax und CASO ein (fast) identisches Gerät, s.h. F 250 + VC 400.

Hat's geholfen?

Gruß, BC


----------



## Ulli3D (12. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hab mal gegoogled, über das Caso ist nicht viel zu erfahren, speziell nicht über den Unterdruck, der erzeugt wird.

Mein Tipp, behalt das La.va, da hast Du ein Profigerät und kannst, wenn Du mal gut fängst, bis zu 1.000 Beutel hintereinander ohne Überhitzung verschweißen.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Habe ein Caso 200 und bin sehr zufrieden.  Wenn man denn Preisunterscheid vom Caso 129,00 + 2 Folienrollen zu 6m. zum Lava 100 ansieht, dann muss da ja wohl ein Unterschied sein.


----------



## burki62 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

danke, werd wohl das lava behalten

falls jemand wert auf das caso legt#c

#hburki


----------



## ralle (15. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Lava ist gestern eingetroffen !!!


----------



## ulf (15. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



markisenburki schrieb:


> sooo, ich hab jetzt 2 geräte, da ich nicht mehr mit nem positiven ausgang gerechnet hatte#q
> mal ne frage in die runde#c
> hab jetzt das caso v 100 und das la.va 100, zwischen den beiden liegen ja welten, wobei das caso sehr einfach gehalten ist und eigentlich das selbe bringt, wie das la.va;+
> für das la.va hätt ich einen abnehmer für 150eus (zwar nen bissel wenig, wenn ich vom neupreis ausgehe)
> ...


Hallo

Gibt es da auch noch unterschiedliche caso-Geräte. Ich finde jetzt nur ein Caso VC100 und das kostet auch "nur" ca. 100 Euro (z.B. hier http://www.redcoon.de/B262989-Caso-VC-100_Vakuumiergeräte?refId=basede) .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ulli3D (15. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hab jetzt die Beutel von Vakuumbeutel.eu ausprobiert, einwandfrei.

Lieferung war auch schnell! Selbst die "Lachsbretter", die ich vergessen hatte und nachbestellt habe, waren mit den Beuteln im gleichen Paket, Porto gespart.


----------



## Balticcruiser (15. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hab' mir auch ein Tüten-Sortiment von Vakuumbeutel.eu bestellt. Schnelle perfekte Lieferung. 

Dickes Material mit grober Struktur. Das Vakuumieren geht bedeutend schneller als mit feiner Prägung und den Fleischsaft kann man bestens mit etwas gefaltetem Küchenpapier stoppen.

Bestellte noch bei La.Va 'nen Universaldeckel für große Töpfe (Grünkohl  ), das L+-Ventil für sanftes Vakuum und einen Green-Line Topf, um Konservendosen luftleer zu machen. Und das funktioniert perfekt! Bin echt begeistert #6.

Hat schon jemand probiert, Fische in einer Räucherlake zu marinieren? Mit Fleisch soll es ja statt Stunden in 20 Min. klappen. Wäre ein echter Zeitgewinn für die schnelle Makrele zwischendurch.

Bin für jegliche Anregungen dankbar (evtl. neuer Trööt).

Grüße + Petri,

_*BC*_


----------



## burki62 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es da auch noch unterschiedliche caso-Geräte. Ich finde jetzt nur ein Caso VC100 und das kostet auch "nur" ca. 100 Euro (z.B. hier http://www.redcoon.de/B262989-Caso-VC-100_Vakuumierger%C3%A4te?refId=basede) .
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
ja, hast recht#6 hab das "c" unterschlagen
und mit dem preis liegst du auch net ganz schlecht


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Für 129,00 gibts das Caso VC200 incl. 2 Rollen Vakuumierbeutel 6m. bei einem Internethändler mit A.... wie der große Fluß in Mittelamerika ohne as.


----------



## Leoleo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



Leoleo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu der Frage, ob es noch Besteller gibt, welche bisher keine Lava-Prämie erhalten haben:
> 
> ...




Mittlerweile ist beim Einen das Gerät eingetroffen, beim Anderen erforderte es wohl noch eines entsprechenden Textes.
Hier wurde tatsächlich immer noch zuerst versucht, den Besteller zur Bestellrücknahme zu bewegen... 

Jetzt ist auch hier der Versand für die kommende Woche angekündigt...#6

Der Leo..


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Was lange währt ......
Heute hat der Postmann 2x geklingelt  #6


----------



## Leoleo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hallo,

jetzt auch hier alles da... jedoch, wie erwähnt, nur mit Nachdruck. Also kein kundenfreundlicher Automatismus.
 Dennoch: Der Verlag / Vertrieb hat es eingesehen, dass hier großer Mist gebaut wiorden ist. Daher Daumen wieder hoch mit blauem Auge!

Der Leo


----------



## midradt (30. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Nachdem ich mit der Lieferung des Lava V.100 Premium eigentlich schon mehr als zufrieden war, dachte ich, schade, dass es nicht ein V.300 Premium ist.

Daraufhin bei der Firma Lava bzw. Landig eine Anfrage gestellt und nach einem V.300 Premium gefragt. Mir wurde angeboten mein V.100 Premium (noch orig. verpackt) zurückzunehmen und gegen Zuzahlung ein V.300 Premium zu liefern. :m Einzig den Anspruch auf das Gratisset in Form von Tüten oder Behältern hätte ich nicht.

Also Zuzahlung geleistet und jetzt Besitzer eines V.300 Premium. #v


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*



> Also Zuzahlung geleistet und jetzt Besitzer eines V.300 Premium. #v


 
Ich glaube, dass war der geschickteste Schachzug, den Du machen konntest.
Warum ist mir das eigentlich nicht eingefallen?


----------



## burki62 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

haben wir jetzt mit dazu bei getragen, dass der JAHR-VERLAG pleite ist, oder hat der nix mit dem verlag hier zu tuen?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Warum? Ist der Pleite?


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

Hab ich was überlesen???


----------



## burki62 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

bin mir sicher, dass ich sowas in den medien gehört hätte|kopfkrat
kann bei google aber auch nix dazu finden#d
dann war das wohl was anderes und nehme alles zurück#t

schönen 2. weihnachtsfeiertag
gruss burki


----------



## burki62 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vakuumierer Folienschweissgerät*

is ja och wurscht
dachte irgend etwas im zusammenhang mit jahr und pleite, entlassungen... gesehen/gehört zu haben#c
hab ich wohl was in den falschen hals bekommen:q


----------

